#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-29
<rubio> hello
<rubio> anyone here???
<phillw> rafaellaguna: where are you hiding ?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-30
<ianorlin> hmm is something wrong with the desktop images for lubuntu today
<phillw> ianorlin: I've not tried the DE ones.. I'm an alternate installer guy. If you have details, I'll go grab one.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-01
<ianorlin> ah build failed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/wily/daily-live-20150630.log
 * rafaellaguna is away: This viking goes to drink mead
 * rafaellaguna is back (gone 00:14:53)
<ianorlin> ok seems like today has had successful desktop builds
<phillw> ianorl that is good news
<phillw> just got to await the thunderstorm to pass so I can finish watering the garden....
<phillw> me not daft, me not silly piglet is in battery mode... Hail stones now arriving :)
<ianorlyn> unless the router gets fried
<phillw> very vocal storm, but shit on the light show :(
<phillw> ianorl that would be sort of fun, as BT engineer is due here tomorrow afternoon to sort out slow internet speed :D
<phillw> Ah, raining correctly now. No need to water rest of garden.
<phillw> still no light show :'(
<phillw> ahh, a bit of sheet lightening, but still not over head.... there is a chance yet :D
<phillw> Rain has really intensified, so hopefully it is heading this way.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-04
<ianorlin> wxl hmm it seems powerpc alternate has not built since the 28th
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-05
<balloon> Hello. Is there the person seeing it now?
<ianorlin> seeing what now?
<balloon> Thanks ianorlin, an answer.
<balloon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1437875
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1437875 in Lubuntu next "Asian font is lost by live boot and installing of Lubuntu 15.04 and 15.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloon> I demand the improvement of this problem.
<balloon> I demand the improvement of this problem.
<balloon> This problem greatly adversely affects an Asian user.
<balloon> There is a report for a long time in launchpad, but improvement is not provided.
<balloon> Therefore I came for IRC.
<balloon> When a developer leaves this, the Asian user is acuteness so as to examine other flavor.
<balloon> I want to tell this to a developer and to improve...
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-05
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1599174 is confirmed in today's Lubuntu daily image
<ubot93> bug 1599174 in ubiquity "dpkg seg fault warning during install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599174
<wxl> tsimonq2: can you do a little debugging and see what exactly is causing the problem? maybe compare ubiquity versions?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I was about to look to see when the last ubiquity upload was
<wxl> tsimonq2: keep us updated on the bug report, thx
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh and add lubuntu packages team
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep alright
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-07
<tsimonq2> wxl: that critical bug was a regression in the latest dpkg release
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yakkety only, but serious
<Unit193> Eg, debian #830267.
<ubot93> Debian bug 830267 in dpkg "dpkg: Segmentation fault when purging package in APT test case" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/830267
<tsimonq2> thanks Unit193, linking to the open bug report
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-08
<tsimonq2> hey wxl
<wxl> yo tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: we have something to discuss with Julien
<wxl> oh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160705-gcc6-yakkety.html https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-6/porting_to.html GCC6
<tsimonq2> wxl: we need to confirm that all the Lubuntu packages have been successfully built with GCC6
<wxl> tsimonq2: rigbht. so i'd send an email
<tsimonq2> wxl: should I do To: Julien Cc: Lubuntu devel, vice versa, who am I sending this to?
<wxl> tsimonq2: either of those two things
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright
<agaida> this gcc6 thing would be the chance to fix your liblxqt - sorry wxl, didn't wrote the mail to the dev-list yet
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-09
<tsimonq2> agaida: I don't touch Lubuntu code, talk to Julien about that :P :)
<agaida> tsimonq2: a) it isn't funny b) you guy captured the false not finished packaging - so it's your problem. c) Please be so kind and in case of LXQt never ever get packages from d/experimental
<agaida> tsimonq2: and you should really fix it before the new LXQt release hit sid - without changes many (in other words - all) LXQt Packages will cause problems
<agaida> tsimonq2: and thank you for you clarification - i'm not here to do your work, this is your project, so the ball is in your field.
<tsimonq2> agaida: yes I said that intending to be joking a little bit, sorry
<tsimonq2> agaida: so liblxqt needs to be fixed before the new LXQt release lands? what about it is broken?
<tsimonq2> agaida: I'll be happy to make sure that if I don't fix it myself, it goes to the right person
<tsimonq2> agaida: and what do you mean by "b) you guy captured the false not finished packaging - so it's your problem." ?
<agaida> fixing is easy - get the current debian sources - you guys was a little bit to fast, after long discussions we integrated a virtual abi in the symbols file. Doing so make us independent from upstream if abi-bumps are needed - we use a new virtual abi instead of renaming the package
<agaida> without this mechanism the new release would be installed and break existing packages without warning
<agaida> mostly segfaults as usual - if you remember the xenial packages right from the start
<agaida> tsimonq2: there are reasons putting packages into experimental - a) not production ready, b) pre-releases, really experimental stuff c) preparing releases, if uploading directly to sid would create a lot of havoc - and the packages that will be uploaded to experimental right now are c)
<agaida> they will create a lot of fallout, if uploaded to sid
<tsimonq2> agaida: so what you are saying is that the liblxqt package just needs to be updated to the current version?
<tsimonq2> I see
<agaida> use meld or bcompare to compare the debian dirs
<tsimonq2> alright
<agaida> i'm sure you will find the differences
<agaida> :)
<agaida> it's a little bit tricky - but cool. And it works reliable
<agaida> thats why we discussed this strategy so long
<tsimonq2> agaida: so which packages am I comparing? from GitHub and Yakkety? could you be a little bit more specific at what I'm supposed to compare the Yakkety package to?
<agaida> you can apt source liblxqt0/yak and apt source liblxqt0/sid
<tsimonq2> agaida: oh so from sid, okay
<agaida> it make no difference if sid or testing
<agaida> i would clone the whole thing from git
<tsimonq2> agaida: GitHub or Debian's Git system?
<agaida> debian
<tsimonq2> alright
<agaida> they should™ be the same - but debian is official
<agaida> i only mirror the debian stuff to github in case that one will send us a pull request
<tsimonq2> agaida: so I should make them the same? what am I fixing here?
<agaida> erm - i think i should have a quick look at the current packaging - but basicly: yes
<tsimonq2> agaida: alright I'll play with it
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> o.o
<tsimonq2> o/ redwolf
<redwolf> ø
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-03
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Whatcha doin?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> things 😏
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what are you doing awake?1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I pulled an all-nighter .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I isolated the CSS code for the Lubuntu site buttons. clean code. then we can use it for the new theme with messing up its code.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okie
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I "linked" you to the repo to keep you informed about my... ACTIONS 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I. Do. Things-
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> go back to sleep! Tiberio!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I was thinking about it, ALBERTO .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, sleepyti.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-05
<redwolf> sup
<redwolf> tsimonq2, TIBERIO!! you there?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: ALBERTO!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> YER!
<tsimonq2> Whatchu want?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> a summary of what happened yesterday
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmmmmm?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> something about kde or something. like about 224 messages
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<tsimonq2> O__o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> dunno
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> council? kde? mailing lists?
<tsimonq2> I don't get it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nevermind 😂
<tsimonq2> That was in *my* channel...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O___O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I thought I read something about KDE. I'm nuts 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 @VikingRedwolf @julienlavergne https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-July/001045.html
<tsimonq2> lynorian: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-July/001045.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just want to make sure y'all see that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> thanks. we need to talk about the window manager issue. ob is not exactly maintained. and it's ugly af
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do we use?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> dunno yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fix it! .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I'm looking closely the project Lumina
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have a read: https://lumina-desktop.org/features/
<lubot> <wxl23> I don't recommend doing anything but ob or kwin since that's what devs are using
<lubot> <wxl23> Is lumina packaged?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> for bsd only, for now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, idk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <wxl23> Yeah well f that
<tsimonq2> !language @wxl23
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyway they're using "old" wms now. the new wm is highly experimental. but it seems it's a clone of ob with wayland supprot
<tsimonq2> !language | @wxl23
<ubot93> @wxl23: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<meetingology> ubot93: Error: "wxl23:" is not a valid command.
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we don't have many choices though
<lubot> <wxl23> It requires fluxbox
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> for now, yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I wanted flux for Lubuntu in the beggining
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> team voted for ob
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> flux is simpler in config files and it support more advanced themes, but...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> democracy sucks :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Now's your time to speak up :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to give it a shot
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> now I don't want to!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why? .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it'll be complicated to change
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the session manager is "adapted" to work with ob
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl: <wxl> yeah well it not being packages and being primarily targeted for bsd, that's probably an issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl: <wxl> i always thought fluxbox was gtk
<wxl> yes that thank you
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o fluxbox is just fluxbox. no gtk or qt
<wxl> no no
<wxl> it's one or the other
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wayland? .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, I want The Hurd kernel for Lubuntu! ·_____·
<wxl> omg
<wxl> kick him please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> loll
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> read diz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox#GTK_themes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> openbox does NOT use any gtk library
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> themes are in a standalone folder
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and it works on many Qt based distros
<lubot> <tsimonq2> $ apt-cache show openbox
<lubot> Package: openbox
<lubot> Priority: optional
<lubot> Section: universe/x11
<lubot> Installed-Size: 1169
<lubot> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<lubot> Original-Maintainer: Mateusz Łukasik <mati75@linuxmint.pl>
<lubot> Architecture: amd64
<lubot> Version: 3.6.1-4ubuntu1
<lubot> Provides: x-session-manager, x-window-manager
<lubot> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.35.9), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libobrender32v5 (>= 3.6.0), libobt2v5 (>= 3.6.0), libsm6, libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.7), libx11-6, libxau6, libxcursor1 (» 1.1.2), libxext6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxinerama1, libxrandr2
<lubot> Recommends: obconf, python-xdg | obsession, scrot
<lubot> Suggests: menu, fonts-dejavu, python, libxml2-dev, tint2, openbox-menu, openbox-gnome-session (= 3.6.1-4ubuntu1), openbox-kde-session (= 3.6.1-4ubuntu1)
<lubot> Breaks: menu (« 2.1.12)
<tsimonq2> Uh oh, did I break it? :P
<wxl> um
<Unit193> You really should know better...
<wxl> then wtf is ob-qt?
<tsimonq2> It's frontend
<tsimonq2> Ob*conf*-Qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fixed it :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from VikingRedwolf: That's our build
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Funny that kde session breaks menu 😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, I mean Ubuntu's
<wxl> of course we have a history of using ob
<wxl> so who amongst the people fixing bugs and providing code want to make the switch?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But many I'm afraid.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Flux is old now too
<tsimonq2> bug 1394360
<ubot93> Bug 1394360 in Lubuntu Next "juffed does not have an small icon show up in lxqt-config-file-assoication" [Low, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394360
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-06
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Tested fluxbox some days ago, I was not really impressed, openbox behave better
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Also softsomething announce vlc on lxqt version, I didn't see any argument for switching over smplayer on the blueprint
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, I contacted Marius and told him that, but while he didn't change the headline, he changed the wording a bit in the article. If you read the article, it says that it is a possibility but not certain :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because we haven't decided on it yet.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> On Twitter, they only read the headline ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, can't change that :/
<lubot> <julienlavergne> So, don't retweet it, sound like official now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But the thing is, the article is good, the headline is just a bit off. I can unretweet it if you want, it just seems a bit trivial at this point.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> If the article is good, just tweet it with a link, explaining the title is wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK wfm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Done, nice catch
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Thanks, sorry I'm a bit picky with PR :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I get it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne If you'd like to see the progress I'm making with mitya57 to get Qt 5.9 landed in Artful, here's the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just a couple more rebuilds and it should be installable on a Lubuntu LXQt session
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Cool, Qt releases are usually not painful for LXQt, so I'm not really  worried
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Well the pain point is going to be getting the Unity 8 packages removed first. They depend on a lot of Qt private headers so they take *months* to fix for a new Qt version :/
<acheronuk> I noticed bug #1695928 the other day. Looks not fun!
<ubot93> Bug 1695928 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete UOA packages" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695928
<acheronuk> unity8 and some qt stuff dragged in there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a bit of a nightmare
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, And it's not very maintained either
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Morning!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Good morning ALBERTO! :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How are you?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Awake. Kinda.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What the hell are you doing awake so late?!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You mean "early"? ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ☺️
<redwolf> TIBERIO!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, ALBERTO!
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> what ISO are you testing, Tiberio?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The one found on cdimage.ubuntu.com .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup, the standard one
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> meta-package? maybe lubuntu-qt-desktop?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, we have a Lubuntu Next image in its own directory...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I did it the complicated way
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._____.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_406.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_407.mp4
<lynorian> wow a ton of my lubuntu next bugs have been fixed already and are no longer problems
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne there's a surprise for you in GitHub ;)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Thanks :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have you seen it?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> check out the colour levels
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I can't login right now, I'll check this tomorow
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> okies
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can send you a .tar.gz if you prefer
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-07
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Ping, I just had a conversation in #ubuntu-release about the FTBFS Xenial Daily images: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25037776/
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Should we drop the dep or change it to what he said?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Or maybe it's just a problem with dependencies, an archive issue rather than a package issue. In which case, then nevermind.
<lubot1> * tsimonq2 looks at the possibility of that
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> If I remember correctly, I added -intel because the new driver breaks old hardware
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I know :/
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm trying a rebuild of the images to see if it fixes it
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, nvm @julienlavergne
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> A simple ISO rebuild fixed it.
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Usually, I wait for 2 build failures on 2 days to start to worry :-)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah that works :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But I'd rather ask around and get an answer (in a follow-up ping he said that maybe a rebuild will fix it) than ignore a real failure :P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But hey, call me paranoid. :P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Coincidentally, they're having some issues with the stock Ubuntu Xenial image at the moment
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So *shrug*
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Also usually the build failure is caused by someone else, so you can wait 1 days for the one to fix it :-)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> True :)
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> I am only worry if I touch the seed, and the build failure happen the next day :-/
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, that would be worrying
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> BOSS! You liked it?
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Not yet, I have time this afternoon on my train trip
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> train? where are you going? party?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> may I join? :D
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Family party yes :-)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yayyy!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_411.mp4
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_412.mp4
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I can't install the qtcurve scheme!!!!!!!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf How do I theme LibreOffice again? .__.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The menus
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> huh? what for?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> it must follow gtk specs
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Teach me .__.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> my problem is I have a Lubuntu qtcurve scheme, but without KDE I don't know how to apply to LXQt. it has no tools for importing schemes. and we NEED it.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> also, installing qtcurve package would be nice
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> and question: why the hell are we using pcmanfm-gtk? o____o
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, yuo can't modify "internal" themes. libreoffice uses gtk2
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne I need to be in touch with the themes / engines / whatever guy / gurrrl. I think it's nearly impossible to theme widgets in LXQt, and that'all be a big problem for us
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I already talked with Jerome but he has no idea where to head to
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Did you look at lxqt repo for the themes they use ? It's probably a good starting point
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'm downloading things form the git depot, yes
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> because, as it looks now... IT'S SO UGLY!!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> can't allow that 😁
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Last time I checked, Qt theming was so different than Gtk :-/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> a lot. the problem is LXQt is NOT using qtcurve, or aurorae colour schemes, or KDE themes, or... KDE/Plasma technology is a total chaos
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> and add the desktop theme also
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> and without systemsettings, lxqt will be unable to manage or import or delete any theme
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> WALTER! you have mail
<wxl> i don't want it
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes, you want. it's dirty
<lubot1> <wxl23> Oh!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot1> <wxl23> Yeah i have some suggestions but it might take me a while. Today is busy
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'm all ears then.
<wxl> maybe trimming it up might be good rather than rewriting it
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf pm'd you
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Really?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Checking
<wxl> on irc
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-08
<acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf there is some active development on qtcurve now it's officially a kde project
<acheronuk> with a 1.9 RC https://cgit.kde.org/qtcurve.git/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> ahh that's good news
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I really need help on that. theming lxqt is a pain in the arsse
<acheronuk> so maybe a pretty please to KDE devs on some way to set theming for lxqt?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I downloaded tonez! of documentation with no luck
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> maybe cooperating with KDE team will be nice for Lubuntu Next
<acheronuk> imposing a per user pre-done config via /etc/skel would work, but it is an ugly way. and hard to restore if a user decides to delete the config
<acheronuk> yes, worth asking
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> the problem is, without some kde packages, LXQt is unable to install new themes. or use them. that's a problem. for me, at least
<acheronuk> yes. I have on a couple of occasions look to see if you could run the qtcurve config dialogue without systemsettings (or the kcmshell backend it uses), but seems it is tied in to being a KDE thing
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aye. you can't. also, the theme selector only reads the pre-installed widget themes. and now I have no bloody idea where to add LX widgets themes or QTCurve ones
<acheronuk> decoupling that could be trivial, or could be very hard. my coding is not good enough to tell
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> but I'd include qtcurve in Lubuntu if that let users to change the theme or add one, the same way gtk does (/.themes)
<acheronuk> kde-style-breeze:  /usr/share/QtCurve/Breeze.qtcurve
<acheronuk> so in that folder ?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> so I drop mytheme.qtcurve there?
<acheronuk> I use qtcurve in KDE and my config sees breeze qtcurve theme installed by kde-style-breeze package
<acheronuk> I assume so.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> the problem will be the selector then
<acheronuk> if there is extra magic required to make qtcureve see it, I'm not sure what
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> and LXQt is like an "eroded" KDE desktop
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> it lacks some things it might need
<acheronuk> indeed.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> :(
<acheronuk> I had a look, but could not work out if there was a way of specifying a global default theme for qtcurve
<acheronuk> i.e. something you could install with a lubuntu-settings package in a system dir
<acheronuk> adding *that* may be an eaier ask of KDE devs?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I tried lots of things. I'd like to use my customised colour scheme (lubuntu.qtcurve) and make it active on first boot / ubiquity
<acheronuk> so you set a default? then if users change it, then up to them?
<acheronuk> sure something can be worked out. just not obvious right this sec
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I know :(
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'll read MO documentation on Git. thanks for the link anyways :)
<redwolf> tsimonq2, Tiberio!
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-09
<Ronny_> Hi, I am a system developer looking for Lubuntu source code.
<Ronny_> I wonder if there is any way I could get the source code
<Ronny_> The reason is because I need to statically embed certain drivers into the kernel image, and doing this would require recompiling the kernel.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Lubuntu is an official Ubuntu flavour, and it's built on top of it.
<Ronny_> But Lubuntu is lighter than Ubuntu, consuming less amount of memory, so shouldn't they be different?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> If you need the kernel source it's also based on Debian's. Lubuntu's distinctive desktop, apps and configuration are hosted on Git and Launchpad. So I'm afraid there's not a single place where you can get everything.
<redwolf> yes, it's lighter because of the apps on top of the kernel and the graphical subsystem
<redwolf> but the kernel is the same for all flavours except (and it depends on the release) for Ubuntu Studio, that uses a low latency one.
<Ronny_> The reason I need a light Ubuntu is because I need to run Ubuntu on a resource-constrained IoT board.
<redwolf> you could try something different
<Ronny_> Lubuntu says, its minimum RAM is 128MB.
<Ronny_> But if I run the official Ubuntu at runlevel=3 (almost minimum), its RAM usage is still 280MB
<redwolf> use a net installer with minimal core apps, no desktop, or use Openbox as the only UI (it depends on XOrg though)
<Ronny_> You mean, I try that on the generic Linux? (not on Ubuntu?)
<redwolf> here is the information for minimal installations using the kernel (I insist it's the same for us all): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ronny_> Thanks for the link, but I think I can't just download the .iso image and install, because I have to change the Kernel's .config file.
<Ronny_> I need to statically embed a particular kernel module (i.e. TPM module) into the kernel image. For this I have to change the kernel's config file.
<redwolf> there's some information about kernel source here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide
<Ronny_> By default, Ubuntu's iso images treat this TPM module to be dynamically loaded, which is a problem for me.
<redwolf> but sorry, I'm not an expert in this kernel matters. if you need more help you can always head to askubuntu.com and see if there're more requests like yours or create your own
<Ronny_> I can get Ubuntu kernel source code by typing " sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) "
<Ronny_> This downloads the Ubuntu source code from the repository.
<redwolf> yes. that's another source
<Ronny_> But I couldn't find any such public repository for Lubuntu.
<Unit193> The repositories are the same, so that's the Lubuntu kernel.
<redwolf> because Lubuntu itself is just a desktop. we simply "choose" and customise Ubuntu to try to make a lighter Ubuntu
<redwolf> but all flavours can install the apps we use. we all flavours share everything on the repos
<Ronny_> I see, then is Lubuntu the same as Ubuntu except that it installs a fewer number of apps, or installs lighter apps instead?
<redwolf> exactly
<Unit193> LXDE Ubuntu, basically.
<Ronny_> And is there a way for me to access and download Lubuntu kernel, just like I can download Ubuntu kernel code by doing "apt-get source ..."?
<redwolf> same as Kubuntu, Kylin, Xubuntu, UbuntuMate...
<redwolf> Lubuntu kernel and Ubuntu kernel are the same
<Ronny_> Right, only the apps are different
<redwolf> yes
<Ronny_> When I download Ubuntu by "apt-get source..." and build it, I get a complete Ubuntu Debian package.
<redwolf> right
<Ronny_> That means, all Ubuntu apps are already included in the downloaded folder from "apt-get source..." and they get automatically included when building the kernel image
<Unit193> No.
<Ronny_> When I do "sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) ", the folder contains a subfolder called "ubuntu". I guess this folder is the Ubuntu apart the common Linux kernel source code.
<Ronny_> If "the kernel is the same for all flavours", then if I install Lubuntu from .iso, download the kernel source code from Ubuntu repository by typing "sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)", recompile the kernel and install it on my machine, would it work and boot up as Lubuntu with an updated kernel image?
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Yes, and you should have some docs on wiki.ubuntu.com, about building a custom kernel
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-03
<albinard> ISO of 0701 runs fine when installed from Live Try screen
<albinard> Sent my report to the QA page
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @albinard, Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7d37e2c3aeef: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7d37e2c3aeef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS27c556f7a95f: Fix Vcs-* and Homepage to reflect the move off of GitHub.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS27c556f7a95f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSbe429d184fa1: Replace awful hack with a less hacky but still awful hack.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSbe429d184fa1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS25218fc3a7da: Add a desktop file to install the system with (LP: #1771460).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS25218fc3a7da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe66566f640da: Update the support link to be current.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe66566f640da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb6b5a401a99c: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb6b5a401a99c
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-04
<tsimonq2> So, here's where things are right now in the cycle.
<tsimonq2> As soon as I get access to my GPG key, I'll upload some Calamares settings fixing some very common installation problems and adding a desktop icon.
<tsimonq2> From there, that should make things at minimum installable.
<tsimonq2> Before the cycle is done, I'd like to get at least somewhat of a working welcome center (so we can integrate ubuntu-report) and polish the experience a bit.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, I have a TODO list of new features I'd like to get implemented in LXQt to make the experience quite a bit better. These are rough ideas subject to change, but potentially global menus, a polished LXQt configuration experience (which includes support for GTK), and a few pet bugs I've experienced so far.
<tsimonq2> If anyone has any suggestions, shoot.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and adding some neat installation features is one of them: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
 * tsimonq2 LOVES lugito 
<tsimonq2> Implementing that whole thing will take a bit of engineering to hash out, but shouldn't take more than a day or two to implement.
<tsimonq2> (Same with pretty much all of the other stuff, with the exception of a welcome center.)
<tsimonq2> I feel like it would be a good idea to put out a 6th newsletter on Monday sort of explaining things.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, that's where we're at.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and one other thing, if anyone wants to be my favorite person, they'd fix this debootstrap bug which is causing all Cosmic image builds to be FTBFS right now: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=902924
<ubot93> Debian bug 902924 in debootstrap "debootstrap: doesn't mount /proc when building chroot inside LXD container" [Important, Open]
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> We can apparently do an rsyslog workaround, but otherwise, the issue should probably be fixed.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO329a0293f37b: Use the logging library instead of print statements.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO329a0293f37b
<tsimonq2> After this commit notification comes in, I'm temporarily disabling the webhook that triggers lugito.
<tsimonq2> Reason being, there are (lowercase c) canonical, single-source-of-truth Git repositories available for most of our packages.
<tsimonq2> So therefore we can get notifications here on uploads, too.
<tsimonq2> I'll spend some time right now getting that set up and then re-enable it when it's done.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGb629f41d7239: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGb629f41d7239
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING0cbcba398757: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING0cbcba398757
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGbd633892a40b: Update debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGbd633892a40b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING727530052240: Add icu:icuuc to dependencies of jumbo_component("base").] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING727530052240
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING9f81b7ed81c3: Update patches for Qt 5.11.1.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING9f81b7ed81c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGe8901513d5b4: Drop three paths from Files-Excluded that have been removed upstream.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGe8901513d5b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGb8b9dd1d90f4: Update symbols files from the current amd64 build log.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGb8b9dd1d90f4
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING80858ebf4ef5: Update build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING80858ebf4ef5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING9e2a6814f98d: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING9e2a6814f98d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T24: Make installing Lubuntu Cosmic easier] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24#938
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEeb5e5483da48: DSC file for 1:0.10.0-2.3+deb8u4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEeb5e5483da48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEf844d88fea78: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.10.0-2.3+deb8u4 to debian/jessie] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEf844d88fea78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE7331cc2822da: Debian specific channels are added.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE7331cc2822da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE9afbc5f1e18d: [PATCH] Execute initDbSession() on DB reconnects] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE9afbc5f1e18d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEf8f3ec6d2a02: Import patches-applied version 1:0.10.0-2.3+deb8u4 to applied/debian/jessie] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEf8f3ec6d2a02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE504ac2dd5e05: [PATCH] Check for invalid input in encrypted buffers] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE504ac2dd5e05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE8e1eebd9f25e: [PATCH] Reject clients that attempt to login before the core is] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE8e1eebd9f25e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE1f637b7f809c: [PATCH] Improve the message-splitting algorithm for PRIVMSG and CTCP] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE1f637b7f809c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE4dbc54576e38: [PATCH] Fixes a crash of the core when executing "/op *" in a query.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE4dbc54576e38
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEd7c01da364a0: [PATCH] Handle invalid handshake data properly in the core] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEd7c01da364a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE7b1f5820e2df: [PATCH] Implement custom deserializer to add our own sanity checks] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE7b1f5820e2df
<tsimonq2> Oh, nice. We might be able to grab those for security updates.
<tsimonq2> <3 lugito 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGff9c662c56f9: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGff9c662c56f9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING5df3270017bc: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING5df3270017bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING0aae99df6b41: Revert an upstream commit which causes KMainWindow to save an invalid…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING0aae99df6b41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING5c8718553012: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING5c8718553012
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Make it easier for people to contribute translations] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#942
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGd9aed9411ae1: Remove !(debian).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGd9aed9411ae1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcccfb9c04c54: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcccfb9c04c54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING190b6311d958: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING190b6311d958
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcdf08a8fbb99: Update copyright.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcdf08a8fbb99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGb67cec98d3cc: Remove upstream-applicable fix-xdg-install-dir.patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGb67cec98d3cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING9c3753b8fbc6: Bump internal version which was missed upstream.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING9c3753b8fbc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING118d200db815: Remove gilir as an uploader as he has left the team.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING118d200db815
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING639a4b14c020: Bump KF5 dependencies to 5.36.0.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING639a4b14c020
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING73fc59c19bda: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING73fc59c19bda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING2420674391e9: Update Vcs-* for the new location.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING2420674391e9
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-06
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1015045407502716928
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART8a631ad0bc7b: Since Ubuntu's sddm is hardcoded to use the Breeze theme, add postinst and…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART8a631ad0bc7b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART9093fdfcbb87: Change homepage to Lubuntu.me.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART9093fdfcbb87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART0477ab487588: Rename sddm-theme-lubuntu-chooser to sddm-theme-lubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART0477ab487588
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART2893a253ca34: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART2893a253ca34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART8f4a1bd4b455: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART8f4a1bd4b455
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTf79f73159c13: Fix branch name in Vcs-Browser.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTf79f73159c13
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTd3af7bdaaee0: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTd3af7bdaaee0
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING656953180214: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING656953180214
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGdc1e26a4cd5d: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGdc1e26a4cd5d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING8af63de7682b: Merge branch 'experimental' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING8af63de7682b
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4]
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-01
<wxl> TJ-: does /etc/os-release never change????
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker working on that but the GoToDesktop keys are still in ope …], Yup! I sent you wrong file. 😝 Will send the correct one in a few hours.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I went and cleaned up Discourse support topics a bit.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All topics autoclose after 30 days of inactivity to prevent spam.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (in the Support category)
<wxl> so let them!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let them autoclose or let people spam?
<wxl> the former
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's because I went and set the option ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They didn't beforew
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They do now
<wxl> i thought they did
<wxl> we need the solved plugin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> there's a task for that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where? XD
<wxl> in infrastructure
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so here's today's dumb question of the week: what are the equivalent of git branches in bzr?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They don't have an equivalent as far as I know.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bazaar predates Git; to the best of my knowledge, "branches" were meant to be fully remote on Launchpad
<wxl> so if i'm trying to do an SRU on on usb-creator all the way back to xenial, how do i do that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where do you want to start?
<wxl> the SRU template isn't a problem
<wxl> doing it eoan isn't a problem
<wxl> but now what about previous to that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The tl;dr: …  1. `for i in EVERY_RELEASE; do pull-lp-source usb-creator $i; done` …  2. Fix what needs to be fixed. …  3. Bump the changelog.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Voila.
<wxl> kthx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> np
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I need to sponsor though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe ask cyphermox why you can't upload if it's in our seed :)
<wxl> k i'm going to bed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're not allowed XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (night, I'm doing the same)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait ploxxx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's up?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is, after all, async communication.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Put stuff here and we'll get back to you :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @kc2bez [It seems like we get many build failures for 18.04 on the devel list. Are we sub …], Because Falkon master has changes that need Qt >= 5.10 now I think
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> @acheronuk how's falkon doing these days? i'd like to re-evaluate the idea …], Need a qtwebengine rebuild to start with in Eoan … Generally though, no idea. I don't use it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wxl: The thing is, that day I had actually copied the global config of openbox. Made changes to it and then pasted it to .config/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml. … Then made required changes to lxqt config using gui (the shortcut keys from menu) … But this led to changing of overall openbox theme. So when I had to send you the files, I ma
<lubot> de same changes in local config and sent that. That's why the funkyness. … Tl.dr: We can make changes to global config. Can't do that to local one because it's generated during installation. But local one overrides global one. So how do we actually implement the changes?  … I have an idea. But I need to test something first. I will comment finally 
<lubot> on the task in a day.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @acheronuk how's falkon doing these days? i'd like to re-evaluate the idea …], You guys considered waterfox? It's also very good. I use it when I don't want to mix browsing history of two different topics I am working on.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [You guys considered waterfox? It's also very good. I use it when I don't want to …], I'm not a fan of Waterfox myself
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I'm not a fan of Waterfox myself], Any particular reason?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's been in good development recently.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not enough people using it, not up-to-date at the same quality as Firefox in Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd rather not take on responsibility for a web browser
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's worse than an installer 😂
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Not enough people using it, not up-to-date at the same quality as Firefox in Ubu …], Yeah it's a bit late than Firefox for updates.
<lubot> <acheronuk> The huge benefit of Firefox is that its always up to date and security maintained by Canonical. That outweighs most small issues with it IMO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will not be happy with a move to the Firefox snap, whenever Canonical decides to pounce on thst
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *that
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [I will not be happy with a move to the Firefox snap, whenever Canonical decides …], Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 🤐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a regression in user functionality with the current state of the Firefox snap
<lubot> <acheronuk> Don't speak of such horrors!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hahahaha
<lubot> <lynorian> @The_LoudSpeaker [Wxl: The thing is, that day I had actually copied the global config of openbox. …], I use falkon but not on eoan yet
<lubot> <lynorian> I have not heard of waterfox
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [I have not heard of waterfox], Give it a try.
<lubot> <lynorian> not a deb in repos?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No. You will have to download it from its website.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [not a deb in repos?], @lynorian  … https://www.waterfox.net/releases/
<lubot> <lynorian> I am a falkon user
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Our timezones are soo unsynchronized. I am having breakfast and wxl is sleeping. XD
<lubot> <lynorian> @The_LoudSpeaker [Our timezones are soo unsynchronized. I am having breakfast and wxl is sleeping. …], wlecome to the internet
<lubot> <lynorian> dang it I realized I missed a change in 19.04 for fresh installs like the fake tiling no longer is installed I think to make super key open the menu right
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone up? Can someone tell me if the user level config files for lxqt and openbox are generated from their global versions at /etc/xdg/openbox/ ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> On creation, yes. It is part of default settings. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Anyone up? Can someone tell me if the user level config files for lxqt and openb …], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There is also a lubuntu-xdg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In the same direvtory
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In phab the repo is called default settings
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Then I just added a comment to T59. Someone test it please.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ref: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59/#1266
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! Then I just added a comment to T59. Someone test it please.], chris ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: our nm-tray repo doesn't have changelog
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 lugito container has the Lubuntu Infrastructure internal CA cert added to ca-certificates, see if that fixes the Lugito SSL issues
<lubot> <teward001> if not then it probably rolls its own cert store
<lubot> <teward001> wxl wrt Discord backups, that's a lot harder because Docker.  I'll have to look into the 'proper solutions' for that.  Also need to figure out why live cloning of LXD containers doesn't want to work with our infra but that's its own evil
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [wxl: our nm-tray repo doesn't have changelog], found it, I already uploaded the patch https://phab.lubuntu.me/D16
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I followed the changelog numeration that existed though.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl @tsimonq2 if you would prefer, though, I can grab the Discourse data and try and transfer them to the Docker host I have here which replicates to a backup storage nightly via Veeam (for the VM that runs my Docker 'system')
<lubot> <teward001> that'd move it to my location though in the process 😐
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl @tsimonq2 alternatively, I can work on nesting Docker inside an LXD container.  Which is actually easier in latest LXD :|P
<lubot> <teward001> then it's a straight LXD snapshot and copy
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [ref: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59/#1266], Hey! @teward001 if you are free and don't mind, can you test this?
<lubot> <teward001> in the middle of patching Anki for reasons.
<lubot> <teward001> give me a bit
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker 404 Not Found, i might not have access to see it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [in the middle of patching Anki for reasons.], What'd you break? *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 me?  Nothing.  PyQt broke Anki :)
<lubot> <teward001> see #ubuntu-bugs from a few days ago on IRC :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *hands teward the maintainer hat for all of PyQt*
<lubot> * teward001 drops a nuke on phab in the process
<lubot> <teward001> OOPSIES
<lubot> <teward001> no but unrelated I can't see T59 that @The_LoudSpeaker is referring to
<lubot> <teward001> is it restricted-view?
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1266
<teward> huh interesting
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [Hey! @teward001 if you are free and don't mind, can you test this?], I don't have an Eoan Lubuntu to test on yet
<lubot> <teward001> i can get that later once i'm at home where my mirrors are
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [I don't have an Eoan Lubuntu to test on yet], Test in on 19.04. i also don't an eoan set up yet.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [i can get that later once i'm at home where my mirrors are], Yeah. Do it at your convenience.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [no but unrelated I can't see T59 that @The_LoudSpeaker is referring to], How's that happening? It's not restricted. Afaik.
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [How's that happening? It's not restricted. Afaik.], because you had an extra / in the link
<lubot> <teward001> the one that @aptghetto reposted got me there
<lubot> <teward001> *cracks open a CocaCola and chugs to regain energy*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [because you had an extra / in the link], 😂😂😂
<tsimonq2> The CI is fixed.
<tsimonq2> teward broke SSL certs. :P
<lubot> <teward001> correction: Lets Encrypt broke itself
<tsimonq2> I then had to deal with plugin updating.
<lubot> <teward001> but yes CI is working now
<tsimonq2> You're getting blamed anyway *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> i just had to make CI use the internal cert that phab, etc. are already using :)
<lubot> * teward001 returns the shots fired with high powered laser bombardment and barrages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The builders are about to get nuked :P
<lubot> <teward001> which means y'all can blame Simon for your PPAs taking an eternity to build.
<lubot> * teward001 murders @tsimonq2 for blocking his fix tests
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Back to nuking the infra every 12 hours :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps I should make that a daily instead of a semi-daily
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 i'm sure everyone would appreciate daily instead of every 12 hours
<lubot> <teward001> i know of nobody except you with 12-hour build cycles :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 i'm sure everyone would appreciate daily instead of every 12 hours], Probably
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> After this daily is done, I'm going to stop i386 builds for the CI. Apparently we still do those.
<lubot> <teward001> yes.  kill i386.  burn i386.
<tsimonq2> That will involve one of two ways to not make Britney freak out:
<lubot> <teward001> i386 must die.  BURN IT!  *shot*
<tsimonq2> 1) Remove all i386 binaries in "the release pocket"
<tsimonq2> 2) Move everything from the release pocket to -proposed and then do a Britney run
<tsimonq2> 2) is easier but requires more resources :P
<tsimonq2> 1) is doable
<tsimonq2> but meh
<tsimonq2> I might do a combination of the two. Stop the Britney run for now, and once all the builds have settled down from this master job, nuke most of the stuff in the release pocket. Then do a Britney run to have all of the stuff be replenished.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that works.
<tsimonq2> Britney job temporarily disabled.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! wxl: did you check T59? If it's okay then let's pack it asap. I am cloning lubuntu-default-settings now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I clone eoan branch or disco branch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Eoan.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 can you check T59? Check the last 2 comments please.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When I can, sure.
<tsimonq2> Alright, so I made Britney stop caring about i386.
<tsimonq2> Both proposed PPAs have i386 builds disabled.
<tsimonq2> I'm going to kick off one more master job before I go to class, which should build non-i386 packages and allow Britney to replace them on the next run.
<wxl> everyone go test https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17
<wxl> guiverc: ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> everyone go test https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17], Wait. It's useless unless tye other file is in place.
<guiverc> ack, had hoped to test t59 yesterday but was unable, will do probably thus arvo; is it the same as t59?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I go about patching the patch from rlxqt-globalsettings? wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> ack, had hoped to test t59 yesterday but was unable, will do probably …], Yeah but. There will be two DSomethings. First this one then another one for globalkeyshortcuts.conf.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you actually have to do a full on debian patch. so you basically get the repo, download the source, tell quilt you're making a new patch, make the changes, tell quilt your done, build it and make sure it works, and arc diff it. see packaging tutorial
<guiverc> is D17 change reflected on daily?  or do I need to use installed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you actually have to do a full on debian patch. so you ba …], Umm. Okay. I will try.
<teward> *randomly yells REEEEEEE*
<teward> Simon broke it
<wxl> oh actually (correct me if i'm wrong @tsimonq2 ) but this seems like another case where you can just edit that patch to your likeing, @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> After running 'quilt header --dep3 -e', While writing the description, do I write it inside '< >' or outside of it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [After running 'quilt header --dep3 -e', While writing the description, do I writ …], Delete the < >
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker did you not see my note above? you should just be able to edit the patch to your liking.
<wxl> right @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker did you not see my note above? you should just be able to …], Ah, that's what you meant. Yes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker did you not see my note above? you should just be able to …], You mean me editing your patch and not creating a new one?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: on the other hand, given the scope of changes that might be painful....... suggestions?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What I'm saying is, hand edit patch descriptions. You're a masochist if you hand-edit patches
<wxl> well i mean that's what we told hans to do
<wxl> of course his change was trivial
<wxl> so it sounds like we're adding a patch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, if it's like that, I wouldn't worry about it
<wxl> keep doing what you're doing @The_LoudSpeaker :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, remember, native packages don't get patches
<wxl> this ain't native
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which package again?
<wxl> globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Well, remember, native packages don't get patches], :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> this ain't native], on hold.
<wxl> but
<wxl> maybe we should review again...... why did we change it in globalkeys again?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> maybe we should review again...... why did we change it in globalkeys agai …], Coz there is no globalkeyshortcuts.conf in rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGS
<wxl> well i mean we could add one. that's not a big deal
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should we? I guess only one of them is needed then. If we add  one to lubuntu-default-settings then there is no need of rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING
<wxl> @tsimonq2: thoughts?
 * wxl listens to the empty vacuum of space
<kc2bez> no crickets?
<wxl> no, he doesn't have crickets in his skull
<kc2bez> :D
<teward> lol
 * teward puts a single cicada inside tsimonq2's head, and laughs at the cacaphony it causes
<wxl> i love cicadas
<wxl> i think they are quite sonorous
<kc2bez> Seriously though, we need to change the win key behavior somehow right?
<wxl> that's essentially what we're trying to do here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Imo we should keep rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING, isnlt it the one having commands which make local config file for globalkeyshortcuts.conf ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And not add to lubuntu-default-settings
<kc2bez> Global keys is where it is currently defined so something needs to change there I think.
<wxl> the immediate need: remove any super key shortcuts in openbox
<wxl> the bigger desire: limit any shortcuts from openbox that we can't put in lxqt
<wxl> other stuff: remove unnecessary/old crap and add missing stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> the immediate need: remove any super key shortcuts in openbox], Then I am continuing what I am doing. Rest lite.
<kc2bez> Ah, got it, my brain had it backwards.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker yeah i mean we can always move it to default settings later. i don't remember why but where we would normally patch it in default settings, we had to make the change in globalkeys. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> the bigger desire: limit any shortcuts from openbox that we can't put in l …], That is also almost done here now only. I just couldn't add those send to desktop shortcuts because lxqt doesn't has a specific command to to do. openbox has.
<wxl> yep makes sense
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now send a coffee, its 4.34 am
 * kc2bez passes a coffee to @TheLoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The night canteen guy decided to sleep today. :-:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lubuntu_bot [*kc2bez: passes a coffee to @TheLoudSpeaker*], *Gulps it in one go!*
<kc2bez> It looks like it did what you were hoping for in your openbox patch.
<kc2bez> keybinds are pretty clean there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I do 'dch 17' or 'dch -i' now, after 'quilt header --dep3 -e' ? If I do dch 17, will it merge it with the differential version of openbox patch.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> keybinds are pretty clean there.], Thanks :) … *Gulps another glass of coffee*
<wxl> dch has nothing to do with phabricator/arc/differential revision
<wxl> so dch -i
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So what does it do then?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so dch -i], k.
<kc2bez> debian changelog
<wxl> incrememnts the debian changelog version number and gets you in an editor where you can add a changelog entry
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> debian changelog], Noice.
<kc2bez> dch is a helper tool
<wxl> you can't actually have a differential revision that refers to two separate repos, so you'll have to have a new `arc diff`
<wxl> you can edit the description of them both so that they point at each other
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you can't actually have a differential revision that refers to two separat …], okay. Noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you can edit the description of them both so that they point at each other], Sure. Will do that. I think the D17 talks about this, I will just add a line stating new Differential version of lxqtconfig.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-02
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: If the lxqt-globalkeys code doesn't read XDG variables for us to load in our own config, go shriek at agaida and patch it in globalkeys. If it does, default settings in the normal XDG path
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe it didn't at the time, but i'm not sure we didn't fix it that way
<wxl> ^^ @The_LoudSpeaker that said, hold up a second
<tsimonq2> Another nightly kicked off to confirm that we can call i386 officially "dead".
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 well now that we fixed that CI ssl problem :P
<tsimonq2> People on Twitter are freaking out.
<lubot> <teward001> about i386 death?
<tsimonq2> I had to clarify that this doesn't mean archive builds will stop.
<lubot> <teward001> them freaking out on Twitter is old news 😛
<lubot> <teward001> people need to read better
<tsimonq2> People were thinking their 18.04 i386 machines will be broken.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<kc2bez> Squashed some concern on Telegram earlier too.
<lubot> <teward001> well 18.04 still has i386 support
<tsimonq2> I kind of lol'ed at https://twitter.com/ontobelli/status/1145811906441035777
<lubot> <teward001> it won't lose it
<tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <teward001> TH
<lubot> <teward001> TBH*
<lubot> <teward001> Lubuntu works great on some older x64 systems
<kc2bez> Should I tell that person on twitter I run Lubuntu on a Ryzen 2700X with 32G of RAM?
<lubot> <teward001> we have some older amd64 systems that can't run standard Ubuntu but run Lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> Lubuntu now runs those research systems
<tsimonq2> Exaaaactly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^^ @The_LoudSpeaker that said, hold up a second], Sure. I will just make changes @tsimonq2 mentioned and wait. Won't arc diff.
<lynorian> is manual partitioning borked on calamares currently?
<lynorian> alright apport is borked on the actual calamares installer live environment
<lynorian> alright saving this vm to disc
<guiverc> lynorian, O
<guiverc> sorry ..
<guiverc> lynorian, s/ToDesktoaToLeft/ToDesktopToLeft/ in https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html - openbox_keyboard.rst   (I'll have to learn to do this myself)
<guiverc> though tasks D17/D18 will cause this item not to work as documented, so it could be changed then maybe..
<lubot> <kc2bez> @lynorian [<lynorian> is manual partitioning borked on calamares currently?], I am not sure if any of us has tested that since we got the image to install again.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> though tasks D17/D18 will cause this item not to work as documented, s …], Yeah. It will need to be changed. I will do it once we are clear about D18.
<lubot> chintu1414 was added by: chintu1414
<lynorian> thanks for the headsup
<apt-ghetto> teward: You have read today the messages in the support channel concerning the keyfile?
<apt-ghetto> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/07/02/%23lubuntu.html#t10:26
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That guy made a nice solve actually. Has he filled a bug report?
<apt-ghetto> I don't know, but I am actually writing one
<teward> apt-ghetto: i have now
<teward> but as I don't use LUKS I'm not susceptible.  (my disks are actually hardware encrypted by another mechanism)
<apt-ghetto> Against which package should I file the report? lubuntu-meta? initramfs-tools?
<lubot> <teward001> you could file it against both and see what sticks.
<apt-ghetto> And I check "This is a a security vulnerability"?
<teward> does it have a CVE yet?
<teward> if not you should mark it Private Security
<teward> and probably prod #ubuntu-hardened
<apt-ghetto> I didn't make a research
<teward> given they stated it here
<teward> let me make an inquirty amongst Security
<teward> ]standby
<apt-ghetto> Thanks
<tsimonq2> i386 is gone in the CI
<tsimonq2> What I did worked \o/
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Nice catch, by the way
<apt-ghetto> Which one?
<tsimonq2> LUKS
<apt-ghetto> Yeah, this might be a real big problem or only a configuration issue
<apt-ghetto> I didn't have the time to dig into
<apt-ghetto> Maybe TJ- could say more about it
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Could you report this upstream too?
<tsimonq2> To Calamares.
<tsimonq2> They should be aware of it as well.
<apt-ghetto> Yes, will do after submitting the launchpad bug
<teward> apt-ghetto: so, this is only an issue if you have multiple users on-machine.  remotely you still can't breach it unless you have access to the machine anyways
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think the OP reported it in cala yesterday.
<teward> so the "risk" is lower
<lubot> <kc2bez> I had trouble following at first but I get it now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think you nailed it teward
<lubot> <kc2bez> Someone already has machine access at that point.
<teward> from a CVSS score perspective, it requires AV:L (local or physical access at least), AC:H (the complexity of the attack is not necessarily "simple" (I'd call it High Complexity)), PR:L (low privs necessary i.e. system access), UI:R (requires user interaction), S:C (it can affect everyone), C:H (high impact on confidentiality), I:H (high integrity impact), A:H (high availability impact)
<teward> it comes to 7l.5, which is a higher risk, but exploitability of the risk is very low
<teward> (0.8 by NIST standards)
<teward> with a temporal score of 6.5, which comes to 7.2 overall, so to be fair, while the risk is 'higher' than some, it requires actual access somehow
<teward> either remote access or physical access to the machine
<teward> with a user on system (privreq: low, av: local/phsyical)
<teward> so I'd say that while this IS a risk as it requires physical or otherwise pre-established access to the machine, THIS specific issue wouldn't go past a Medium in CVE importance
<teward> and even then you have to be careful messing with LUKS :P
<teward> i'd say this is a problem because of Cala but i can't deduce that specifically
 * teward uses hardware level encryption rather than software disk encryption via LUKS
<apt-ghetto> My DREAD rating:
<apt-ghetto> Damage: HIGH => This attack allows to get the keyfile
<apt-ghetto> Reproducibility: HIGH => Works every time with access to the system
<apt-ghetto> Exploitability: MEDIUM => You must have access to a shell and the unencrypted device
<apt-ghetto> Affected users: MEDIUM => Every user which uses Lubuntu 18.10 or newer in combination with FDE, maybe also other users
<tsimonq2> FDE didn't work in 18.10.
<tsimonq2> Only 19.04.
<apt-ghetto> Discoverability: HIGH because it is logged publicly
<tsimonq2> Anyway...
<teward> so this is a 19.04+ issue only?
<apt-ghetto> With end of support in july, I'd say, yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> The init image is the issue. The keyfile itslf has the right permissions
<lubot> <kc2bez> *itself
<apt-ghetto> With any exploit in Firefox or Falkon or whatever, you can execute the attack and send the cryptofile to pastebin or something else
<tsimonq2> teward: How do you do hardware encryption ooc?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> teward: How do you do hardware encryption ooc?], +1
<lubot> <teward001> everything that is sensitive sits on an external hardware-encrypted USB drive, it maintains its own crypto keys in its own internal chip storage not accessible outside of the device itself, and when in encrypted state before proper decryption codes are properly entered on the device itself, it is unreadable.
<lubot> <teward001> i don't keep 'sensitive' info on the system itself
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Isn't BIOS password much easier and better? It will ask password on boot after POST. Won't even start any software. I like that.
<teward> BIOS password doesn't necessarily provide encryption to the disk
<apt-ghetto> @The_Loudspeaker =>  https://bios-pw.org/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/XjMFKFN.jpg I meant setting all these.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Supervisor, user and hdd. Also enable password on boot.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto> @The_Loudspeaker = [<apt-ghetto> @The_Loudspeaker =>  https://bios-pw.org/], What this? Which code is it asking?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *it is
<apt-ghetto> Does this encrypt your data? Does your UEFI has set a default password? Where is the password saved?
<apt-ghetto> There are lists of default passwords for quite every BIOS
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Does this encrypt your data? Does your UEFI has set a default passw …], Idk.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> There are lists of default passwords for quite every BIOS], You mean there is a default supervisor password?
<apt-ghetto> No, I mean there could be a default password for the version you use, but there might be also a design flaw or vulnerability in your UEFI, which is surely quite complex
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It doesn't encrypt. The passwords are stored on the same place where secure boot keys are stored I guess.
<apt-ghetto> The bug report is sent
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I have a friend who likes to take pictures of where we live. Photos that unfortunately do not have the best resolution, because otherwise they could be used for some secondary wallpaper for free. They are here: … https://costadacaparica.wordpress.com/ … I can ask my son to try to take some picture like that in Full HD. But not in 4
<lubot> K  🙂
<lynorian> I am kind of sad that apport is borked
<lynorian> in the installer
<lubot> <aptghetto> @lynorian [<lynorian> I am kind of sad that apport is borked], Hi lynorian, could you please create a phab task or share the link, if there is one?
<lubot> <lynorian> I am not sure if it is broken in all ubuntu flavors though
<lubot> <teward001> @lynorian is that the initramfs tools ou're talking about?
<lubot> <teward001> 1835095?
<lynorian> don't think so
<teward> bleh I meant apt-ghetto i can't read
 * teward shoots self
<teward> someone filed a bug on that sec risk issue
<teward> it's being discussed in #ubuntu-hardened
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, that‘s my bug report
<teward> @aptghetto OK it seems this is an Lubuntu specific issue if i'm reading hardened right
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, it should be 1835096
<teward> hmm probably invisible
<teward> but it LOOKS like this issue was reported in 1835095
<teward> private sec would be Sec Team only though
<lubot> <aptghetto> I think, it is from the original poster
<teward> indeed.  came in a little late though if it was
<teward> @aptghetto yours was duped to 1835095 :P
<teward> @aptghetto it sounds more and more like this is a Calamares issue
<teward> at least as I read the discussion in -hardened
<wxl> you going to dig farther re: apport @lynorian ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I hope it is only a config issue, so that we can rely on FDE
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: teleirc, are images somehow not working on #lubuntu where they are here? i don't see the image that "David Groves" posted that @The_LoudSpeaker replied to
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: teleirc, are images somehow not working on #lubuntu where t …], It's not an image. It's his message. He has a system without great specs but lubuntu is very unresponsive he says.
<lubot> <teward001> message copied to IRC manually
<wxl> i'm referring to the image
<lynorian> wxl I was thinking of trying the main  ubuntu  iso
<lubot> <teward001> there  was no image wxl
<lubot> <teward001> there was a .txt file
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> wxl I was thinking of trying the main  ubuntu  iso], Trying Main ubuntu image for?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [there was a .txt file], With his pc specs listed.
<wxl> [17:21] <lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @David Groves [<reply to image>], The specs are sound. There should be no problem. But wait for sometime. Others might be able to help. wxl: @kc2bez @aptghetto @teward001  ?
<lynorian> see if apport works there
<lubot> <teward001> but it was a txt not a file
<wxl> that's what i mean
<lubot> <teward001> s/file/image/
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: it was a .txt file attachment
<wxl> oh.
<wxl> dumb.
<lubot> <teward001> as i said twice now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *passes a cup of coffee to wxl to wake him up*
<wxl> @lynorian: let me know what you find out
<lynorian> wxl for what it is worth at elast apport works on the installed system
<lynorian> doesn't work during the installer
<wxl> @lynorian: not so good from a testing standpoint. is it installed in the live system?
<lynorian> yes it is not recognizing any package as part of ubuntu
<wxl> what about `dpkg-reconfigure` or maybe just an uninstall and reinstall?
<lynorian> wxl wierd news the main ubuntu desktop doesn't have apport broken
<wxl> @lynorian: same verion of apport and the dependencies of apport?
<lynorian> yes same version of apport on both
<tsimonq2> wxl: tl;dr two Cala CVEs found. See -hardened.
<tsimonq2> wxl: FDE with Cala on 19.04 is messed up a bit.
<wxl> @lynorian: what about the dependencies?
<lynorian> depencies are the same
<wxl> @tsimonq2: soooooooooooooo fix CVEs and we're fixed or what?
<wxl> @lynorian: same versions though, right?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Talking in #cala with [ade]
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> ok that's weird
<wxl> @lynorian: let's check other flavors, please
<teward> wxl: FWIW the CVE IDs were just requested from MITRE by me
<teward> it'll take a day or more for them to get to it
<teward> i know their CVEForm gets a lot of cruft
<lubot> <lynorian> glad I got the 2TB ssd now
<lynorian> I tried the new daily from today and now reporting bugs on calamares works
<lynorian> I am quite confused not sure what changed
<teward> gremlins
<wxl> weird
<teward> tsimonq2: re: cala, CVEs CVE-2019-13178 and CVE-2019-13179
<ubot93> ERROR: Couldn't find 'CVE-2019-13178'
<ubot93> ERROR: Couldn't find 'CVE-2019-13179'
<teward> yes we know ubot, these were just issued :p
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-03
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libfm-qt (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.14.1-0ubuntu2.1] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<lubot> <lynorian> SRU testing stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I ran sudo do-release-upgrade -d. And it says download will take 2 mins and after that actual upgrade may take hours, it doesn't know. I hit yes. Now downloading. How much time does it usually take for upgrade?
<tsimonq2> It depends on your machine and network speed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Network speed is good. I am running in a vm with 2gb ram.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Done. In 19.10
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl window tilling is removed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl window tilling is removed.], @lynorian won't be happy
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should we keep window tilling?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe we should
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but not with Meta or Super key
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Alt+arrow keys?
<lynorian> I understand why it was done unfortanetly
<lynorian> I could always add it back
<lynorian> if I really wanted to
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, why not Meta or Super?
<lynorian> @universalsuperbox super would not work with opening menu on super as it would just open the menu
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> KDE has solved that problem, it involves treating Super as a modifier and non-modifier key. But I understand that's not a simple solution
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Standard for desktops that have that limitation is Control+Super
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> +Arrow (Left for tile left, Right for tile right, Up for maximize, Down for unmaximize)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @UniversalSuperBox problem is with openbox, in openbox there is no "release key" (for meta alone to open menu) and it conflicts with lxqt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl the Ctrl+Fx setup for switching to desktop 'x' is there currently. It is modified to Super+Fx since D18.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa ok. My point was that we could use ctrl+alt+arrows for the tiling instead as changing desktop becasue other keys allready do that.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> That also seems a little non-standard. Super+number launches a docked application in most DEs
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not that being nonstandard is a bad thing, just playing devil's advocate
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @UniversalSuperBox [+Arrow (Left for tile left, Right for tile right, Up for maximize, Down for unma …], Personally I like that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^we need to take care of this, good point @UniversalSuperBox we should use the standards, other wise we could broke othe things.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> By standard I mean "People notice it very clearly when it is gone". The trend was started by Windows 7 and Unity.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There seems no standard. We could follow ubuntu. Wait Inwill send a link.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unity had the same Super problem, though, so it used Control+Super for tiling
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should we follow this: … https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think we should as much as we can. wxl?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Should we follow this: … https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard …], But that page also doesn't have any info about tilling.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We could try to follow ubuntu but it's shortcuts are tailored for gnome. Not lxqt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know, that's why I say "as much as we can".
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: waiting for you.
<lynorian> fwiw alt+left or right arrow would break keyboard back and forward in firefox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, alt+ is normally use for the app controls.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, that's why shortcuts around Super are better for the desktop environment.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pesky apps like those Control and Alt keys
<wxl> there's nothing wrong with using super
<wxl> just not in openbox, at least not while we have super opening the menu in lxqt
<wxl> and personally i am *** NOT *** willing to base everything around supporting a crappy version of window tiling. that's something that should not get a first level shortcut
<wxl> if we want to worry about what everyone else does, i totally support that but we should look at what EVERYONE else does. i think we'll find there are actually few standards at all
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Every other DE has gone through this bug (Super can't be a modifier and a key) and fixed it. I don't think rejiggering your shortcuts is the real solution here, even though the real solution is way harder.
<wxl> the real solution is way harder when upstream kind of doesn't support it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there are 2 things: 1) openbox can't handle Super as modifier and key, but lxqt can. 2) openbox can do "tilinig" but lxqt can't.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> With tham in min we can define the shortcuts to make them "standard"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, leave all super to lxqt, and use another combination for tiling without super in openbox.
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1605
<wxl> if we didn't use openbox, i'm sure we wouldn't have this problem
<ubot93> Error: Could not get data from github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues: <urlopen error [Errno -5] No address associated with hostname> (https://api.github.com/repos/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1605)
<wxl> ^^ Unit193 looks like ubot93 is broken 
<wxl> anyone really familiar with dualbooting windows want to get in on this madness? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/oops-grub-and-windows-boot-loader-both-working/155
<apt-ghetto> First, he has to reinstall the windows bootloader into the MBR and then he can remove grub from Lubuntu
<wxl> it's all yours apt-ghetto :)
<apt-ghetto> I am not registered
<wxl> i'm sure you can fix that :)
<kc2bez> I had to DDG EasyBCD, never heard of that one before.
<apt-ghetto> I fear, that after the successful registration, I will have less time to spend for programming and packaging and bug reporting
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mute notifications lol
<wxl> yuuup
<apt-ghetto> A propos packaging: Is there something to do regarding the keyfile/initramfs problem?
<teward> apt-ghetto: you mean with Cala?
<apt-ghetto> Yes
<teward> not until they have confirmed fixes, IMO, that work
<teward> even if they don't have it in a 'release'
<teward> since I think they said they had to test their 'committed workaround' 
<apt-ghetto> There are some commits, but they are not sure, if it will fix the problem
<teward> that's why i said they have to test
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> First, he has to reinstall the windows bootloader into the MBR and …], His windows bootloader is already in mbr. He just has to remove grub.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker sounds like YOU need to respond XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! in a min.
<apt-ghetto> As far as I understand, he installed Ubuntu, so Grub was also installed into the MBR and the system is booting Grub
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: have you checked about D18? whether we need lxqt-globalconf separate or not?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> As far as I understand, he installed Ubuntu, so Grub was also insta …], Yeah. but you mentioned he needs to reinstall windows bootmgr. he doesn't.
<apt-ghetto> He has to install the windows loader to overwrite Grub in the MBR, and then he can chainload bootmgr or grub
<wxl> haven't yet @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. I you are right. in mbr only last installed bootloader remains. My bad. XD
<apt-ghetto> No problem
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1238
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1253
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa50735a0cee4: Fix tables] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa50735a0cee4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#1315
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL289d0a9e1e57: Add back and forward button to discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL289d0a9e1e57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbad6dacba4a: Add keyboard shortcut to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbad6dacba4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1261
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a26cf02d20a: Majorly reword Qlipper first sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a26cf02d20a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#1320
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1246
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#1314
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL044ce7410a2b: Rm removed openbox keyboard shortcuts for window tiling from the table] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL044ce7410a2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66458c62ea49: Add how to bold text on noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66458c62ea49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7b330b08262: Add keyboard shortcut to quit lomath] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7b330b08262
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGc6e82ce7855a: Update README to instruct to fix changelog] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGc6e82ce7855a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING9fd42be1de09: New upstream release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING9fd42be1de09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL044ce7410a2b: Rm removed openbox keyboard shortcuts for window tiling from the table] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL044ce7410a2b
<lynorian> Welcome back lugito
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0aa1907d9c02: Add reseve space on display checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0aa1907d9c02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING29c2e437840b: Merge branch 'ubuntu/eoan' into ci/stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING29c2e437840b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81c488e64be5: Add print test page dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81c488e64be5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa348e8f51915: Add extends another display screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa348e8f51915
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1329
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1242
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d41e9f103af: Add nobleNote-pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d41e9f103af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL327a2dccce9b: Properly style pasting urls] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe60cf50beadb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa55c1e9fc49a: Add keyboard shortcut to quit printers] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa55c1e9fc49a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a26cf02d20a: Majorly reword Qlipper first sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a26cf02d20a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe95d333172d: Add searching for themes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe95d333172d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7974a703b85e: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7974a703b85e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10a1125dbe4d: Add location field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10a1125dbe4d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1236
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe60cf50beadb: Reword blank after sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe60cf50beadb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec47a4bd7574: Add loimpress slide porperities background pattern screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec47a4bd7574
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1245
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98e1db608eda: Add find previous next] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98e1db608eda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f9ee74200ee: Add keyboard shortcut to update to discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI10adcf455578
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1236
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1324
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1259
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGdbd090a6b134: Don't show non-existent temporary files on the desktop (LP: #1825587).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGdbd090a6b134
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3f89b7fefda: Fix warning 2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3f89b7fefda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda26827a1283: Add ark plugin settings screenshot] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda26827a1283
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd1299aaf553: Move to new paragraph for tab and add note on where monitor names comes form] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd1299aaf553
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5091e1f9181: Add another way to select devices in kde partition manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5091e1f9181
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b07f4c8eee7: Add position to lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b07f4c8eee7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1247
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALababa01de0b4: Add screensaver advanced tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALababa01de0b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda26827a1283: Add ark plugin settings screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda26827a1283
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4475e501d8e7: Add skanlite pref screenshot] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4475e501d8e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc21948b4fd0f: Add width and height defaults] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc21948b4fd0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4a6ee843bc8: Add printers description field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4a6ee843bc8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58b12dd103e9: Add CPU-load-settings screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58b12dd103e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc642fbdae85c: Remove fake tiling screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc642fbdae85c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0fd23cf873f: Add hiding the theme box at startup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0fd23cf873f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#1318
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING56b218116b39: *Now* you're welcomed to eoan] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING56b218116b39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1243
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb8a6f577368: Add monitor settings for each monitor] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb8a6f577368
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5091e1f9181: Add another way to select devices in kde partition manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5091e1f9181
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1fb66b353f1e: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1fb66b353f1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1254
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6a41bb99ae1: Remove snapping screenshot as this has been removed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6a41bb99ae1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL267b05f45cbf: Properly style screensaver mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL267b05f45cbf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc064abca39da: Add new printer I am embarrased I did not do this before] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc064abca39da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#1308
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#1316
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc37f1e83a004: Move screenshot up] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc37f1e83a004
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4475e501d8e7: Add skanlite pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4475e501d8e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1250
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1265
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb8a6f577368: Add monitor settings for each monitor] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb8a6f577368
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc6e7e82800c: Add installed tab keyboard shortcut in discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc6e7e82800c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a6b896e8f07: Add how to search in your notes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a6b896e8f07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81c488e64be5: Add print test page dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81c488e64be5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd1299aaf553: Move to new paragraph for tab and add note on where monitor names comes form] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd1299aaf553
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1266
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1306
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5a9abeddc9b: Add screenshot for new printer dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5a9abeddc9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d9e0490edb0: Add change font size in noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d9e0490edb0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1326
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02e35f3a7951: Add keyboard shortcut to quit loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02e35f3a7951
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeceb098186d6: Add forward button] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeceb098186d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1328
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a70d5f71c44: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a70d5f71c44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL041ebe91ea45: Add show with delay to autohiding panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL041ebe91ea45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeceb098186d6: Add forward button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeceb098186d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0522d5340674: Add quit with libreoffice calc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0522d5340674
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8590d9d660c3: Add nobleNote change font] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8590d9d660c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5adc6549b844: Add note on effects on how upgrades can slightly differ] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5adc6549b844
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL51aeebe95b53: Move sensor settings screenshot with sensors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL51aeebe95b53
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa55c1e9fc49a: Add keyboard shortcut to quit printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa55c1e9fc49a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9f25520cab07: Move customizing to own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9f25520cab07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19fdc53c07c2: Add slide properties screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19fdc53c07c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3cdce7d79da6: update for Lubuntu Seed af3d2c7f3ea1] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3cdce7d79da6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL154b4c6e267a: Add italic text to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL154b4c6e267a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1fb66b353f1e: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1fb66b353f1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1322
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL950e9925415c: Add primary display selection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL950e9925415c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1256
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca7293f675f6: Add keyboard bindings openbox with rest of appendix F thanks wxl] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca7293f675f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5fcbbafa331b: Add how to encrypt partitions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5fcbbafa331b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGa7cedd86d6cc: Update README with depends] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGa7cedd86d6cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1327
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe60c64c267f7: Add impress background gradient screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe60c64c267f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee619b7c9722: Properly style fast menu text] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee619b7c9722
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING4e3f68e82b01: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING4e3f68e82b01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1260
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL711fbcbeebb0: Style set position tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL711fbcbeebb0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL676ddb6692c5: Add default fonts for noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL676ddb6692c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05964ef4a076: Add  multimonitor fast screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05964ef4a076
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1251
<tsimonq2> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1235
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee619b7c9722: Properly style fast menu text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee619b7c9722
<tsimonq2> Good work lynorian :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL979819c8b153: Add extending displays and boxes for exact pixel alignment] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL979819c8b153
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1244
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#1317
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1313
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcab947d380cc: Add summary of Fast Menu tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcab947d380cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2eb69e58a27d: Update lxqt-panel-config.png screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2eb69e58a27d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] teward (Thomas Ward) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
<teward> *derps and adds a task for reasons*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1339
<apt-ghetto> tsimonq2: I was playing with qemu and I replaced calamares from https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed/+build/17215555 (with the latest commits), but I got an error with initramfs during installation
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: What's the error?
<apt-ghetto> https://termbin.com/3bdd
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Please ping [ade] in #calamares, that default timeout value needs to be raised I think.
<tsimonq2> At least see what he thinks.
<apt-ghetto> Not sure, if I forgot something or if it is a "known", but fixed bug
<apt-ghetto> We had some initramfs problem some weeks ago
<tsimonq2> Right,
<tsimonq2> My reasoning in asking him is that he rewrote that whole module.
<lubot> <lynorian> I think that got fixed
<tsimonq2> Right, the error we had got fixed.
<apt-ghetto> And it is in the latest iso?
<tsimonq2> The new version of Calamares isn't.
<tsimonq2> We're a few versions ahead in the CI.
<tsimonq2> However, we should probably look at getting this dealt with before we update the version in the ISO.
<tsimonq2> Nice catch, apt-ghetto 
<apt-ghetto> I downloaded calamares from the ci-proposed pocket and did a apt install ./calam...ppa
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> The ISO currently has the tip of master.
<tsimonq2> Actually...
<tsimonq2> Ooh.
<tsimonq2> I can probably work on doing a weekly ISO based off of the CI.
<teward> update: simon broke things :)
<tsimonq2> teward: noU
<tsimonq2> SSL certs borked again
<tsimonq2> For reasons
<teward> evidence and information or die.
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> nooope
<tsimonq2> Neither
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1340
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1341
<kc2bez> I didn't want to take cala too far for fear of incompatibility with kpmcore. That and [ADE] cranks out the new releases relentlessly :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll want to update to 3.2.11 when it comes out though :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeah, I get your point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We still have a few months to go in the development cycle
<apt-ghetto> There is another commit which sets the timeout to 120 seconds instead of 10 seconds
<apt-ghetto> And in about 12 hours, our servant jenkins will build the package
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> And in about 12 hours, our servant jenkins will build the package], Or I can just trigger a build now ;)
<apt-ghetto> tsimonq2: You are very hard-working today, respect! And the missing ubuntu/eoan branch appeared as well in the lxqt-archiver repo
<tsimonq2> Yep :D
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 calamares settings, which branch do I want?
<teward> @aptghetto it helps I'm lighting fires under Simon's butt today lol
<teward> it's why he's so productive :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f781fd2dc49: Fix show desktop shortcut in appendix F] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f781fd2dc49
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 calamares settings, which branch do I want?], master
<wxl> master of calamares is pulling your strings
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [master], that's what she made you say to her that one night.
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<kc2bez> Ok, I thought so but I was anticipating eoan to be there.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Ok, I thought so but I was anticipating eoan to be there.], I'll rearrange that later
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For now, just use master
<wxl> in case no one gets that reference https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5Sr__xoD8c
<kc2bez> It is ok, I just wanted to make sure I was on the right branch. Thanks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL088b8b182066: Fix launch pcmanfm-qt from openbox keyboard] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL088b8b182066
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It is ok, I just wanted to make sure I was on the right branch. Thanks.], Thanks for checking :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd3e7faca1a1: Fix keyboard shortcuts for switching desktops] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd3e7faca1a1
<lubot> profetik777 was added by: profetik777
<lubot> <profetik777> whoever has access to phab, I just signed up and need approval. :D
<lubot> <profetik777> no rush
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777 [whoever has access to phab, I just signed up and need approval. :D], Done
<lubot> <profetik777> thx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: help create marketing team and basic sop] profetik777 (profetik777) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING292bee707536: Refresh patches] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING292bee707536
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING1bc4f5406954: Changed connection editor to nm-connection-editor] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING1bc4f5406954
<lubot> baneeishaque was added by: baneeishaque
<wxl> ^ @HMollerCl sponsored that for you, too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, wxl. Just wait to land to see if everything works as expected
<wxl> amd64, i386, ppc64el, s390x all built
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i386 ??
<wxl> yuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<wxl> everything built
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS1a4f60968a8f: Set window size fullscreen.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS1a4f60968a8f
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I might not understand well, but I thought that i386 wasn't delivered anymore, nor is here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<wxl> images aren't but some packages are apparently
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<wxl> sponsored too
<kc2bez> :)
<wxl> i don't know why simon didn't just do it but oh well
<wxl> can anyone here figure out what the heck this person is talking about??? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-04-megathread/24/70
<kc2bez> I was hoping you knew.
<wxl> heh
<kc2bez> Oh, I wonder if they mean the taskbar? There is a way to set that so that the only thing showing there is on the current desktop.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: help create marketing team and basic sop] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#1354
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> can anyone here figure out what the heck this person is talking about??? h …], o.o … Very wierd. Also, Can't replicate the problem.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wait, but he says that are not amximized, only minimized right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's a configuration of the taskbar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> something like "show only windows of panel desktop"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least in lxqt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then when you click in the minimized, it sned tyou back to the other desktop
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! Wait I got it!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He's right. Right click on 'task manager widget' or go to panel configuration by right clicking on panel and selecting configure panel. And selecting task manager in widget section and clicking on settings icon beside it. … Once in task manager settings window. The first most option is unchecked by default. The option reads "S
<lubot> how only windows from desktop" and there is a drop down menu which gets activated if the option is checked. The drop down memu has options to select which desktop windows we want to be shown on task manager.  … tl,dr. That guy's right, panel should show only those windows which are in current desktop. Current default setting is to show windows from
<lubot>  every desktop in the panel. If they are on another desktop, they will be shown as minimized. … I will reply to him. And also should I start a task?  That setting needs to be changed.
<kc2bez> I don't know that it is a bug. I rather like the way it is.
<kc2bez> I'm not saying I should be the deciding factor, I just don't think it is broken.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's not broken agreed but Most users, including me, prefer that when I change to another desktop, I don't see tasks from earlier desktops on the panel. Even if they are minimised.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I knew exactly what he was talking about right away because that's the first thing I fix when I install Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Separate workspaces get separate sets of taskbar entries for me. I'm with him
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I knew exactly what he was talking about right away because that's the first thi …], Me too!! That's why I couldn't replicate initially. Then I booted a vm which had eoan and then I got it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How do other DEs do this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And I see @HMollerCl has already replied. So I won't now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not going to executive decision this because I feel like we should be mindful of the unwritten standards
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, personally I would support the change
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl, you're making tags when you do uploads, right?
<kc2bez> I can be persuaded. I'll probably do the same as you and change it back though ;) Good question on the other DE's we should research it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [How do other DEs do this?], Same as what we are doing now. Can confirm in unity, gnome and pantheon. Idk about kde and xubuntu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Jeez, ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Harumph
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What do others say?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Harumph], Something wrong?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Something wrong?], Not particularly
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Something wrong?], @tsimonq2 was expected that the other DE would use it the way he liked XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What do you think? How it should be?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm with @kc2bez I like it the way it is, sometimes I forgot I already opened an app in the other desktop with the other option
<kc2bez> That splits us up nicely :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I vote for "non writen standard"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hey wxl, I have another name: "Lubuntu, lxqt with more than cpp manual"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There is a meet today, right?
<wxl[m]> There should be a meet but it is a holiday
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Holiday due to?
<wxl[m]> I'm out and about currently
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> I'm out and about currently], K.
<wxl[m]> I don't have strong feelings about the Taskbar things but I would support the change. I sometimes bother to set it up that way. Usually I care more about screens rather than desktops though
<wxl[m]> Holiday: 🇺🇸 🎇
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Holiday due to?], US Independence Day.
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 no one told me anything about tagging
<lubot> <HMollerCl> <tag></tag>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what tag?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 no one told me anything about tagging], It's in the docs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [US Independence Day.], Ohh! Noice.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tag uploads in the VCS
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Happy independence day then!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @The_LoudSpeaker
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1355
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1356
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1357
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2  you are talking about the hummingbird logo?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ask a Lubuntu Member for a PNG, we'll be happy to give you one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For now, the SVGs are available to Lubuntu Members only
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I need png only. The repo has only pngs. And I have used png only. The svg wxl sent, I haven't used it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I need the logo which is to be placed in place of the hummingbird logo. Can you send?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't right now, sorry
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The logo should be a square one, others won't look good.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone else can send it now?
<wxl[m]> He means the blue one
<wxl[m]> I'll have to dig
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 do that tag before dput?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> I'll have to dig], Sure. Send it when you find it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 do that tag before dput?], Tag iff the upload is accepted
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (that's not a typo, I mean iff)
<wxl[m]> How does that work? You can't dput the same version
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't understand. Upload it, once you get the acceptance email, tag HEAD (the stuff you just uploaded) and push the tag
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does that make sense? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See previous tags in the repo for examples
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1359
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1361
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1362
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28ad34450f1c: Split bullet] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28ad34450f1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd8627b15aaf6: Add Featherpad sidebar screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd8627b15aaf6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39e7e9c0d622: Update featherpad text-pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39e7e9c0d622
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so i guess at this point i'll need to git pull; git tag -a ubuntu/eoan checksum; git push origin ubuntu/eoan?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Make sure to get the tag name right, but yes.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is that the wrong tagname?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes, the tag is version-specific.
<tsimonq2> Remind me which package we're talking about here?
<wxl> well i uploaded nm-tray and calamares-settings-ubuntu
<wxl> though i have uploaded other things
<wxl> i think the problem is that the documention says to use "ubuntu/VERSION" and that's not really defined
<tsimonq2> calamares-settings-ubuntu gets ubuntu/1%19.10.3
<tsimonq2> nm-tray gets ubuntu/0.4.1-0ubuntu2
<tsimonq2> It's literally ubuntu/VERSION
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> well eoan is a version
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> Let's make that more clear then.
<wxl> anyways % and not :?
<tsimonq2> Yes, because : can't exist in Git tag names.
<wxl> ok so i guess that and any other gotchas need to be included
<tsimonq2> A lot of these kind of packaging standards are from pkg-qt-kde
<tsimonq2> They have a tool to do this, but I don't like a lot of what the tool does, to be honest.
<wxl> similarly it should explain the version iis the full version name in ubuntu rather than merely the upstream version
<wxl> doing calasettings now
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> does there need to be a tag message?
<wxl> i guess there does
<wxl> any particular preferences?
<tsimonq2> No there doesn't.
<tsimonq2> hm
<wxl> well it poops out if there isn't one
<tsimonq2> Pastebin?
<wxl> fatal: no tag message?
<wxl> i'm doing `git tag -a ubuntu/1%19.10.3 HEAD`
<tsimonq2> Remove -a
<tsimonq2> You don't need HEAD either
<wxl> ok there we go
<wxl> i had seen that on the git docs if you had failed to tag before pushing
<wxl> you fixing the wiki @tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> i take that as a no? XD
<tsimonq2> Not right now
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-05
<wxl> present for you @The_LoudSpeaker https://pictshare.net/yolzyo.png
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you want to do the EOL announcement for 18.10?
<tsimonq2> I know you were looking forward to writing a LXQt > LXDE announcement.
<tsimonq2> Now's your chance, because as of July 18th, we only support 18.04 and 19.04.
<wxl> well i mean it could come at any time i guess
<tsimonq2> That's what I mean.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm asking if you want to write it or if you want me to.
<tsimonq2> Either is fine, I just need to know if you're not going to.
<wxl> i'll do the lxqt/lxde thing if you wanna do the eol announcement
<tsimonq2> What I'm saying is, we should combine it into one announcement which basically says "as of July 18th, the only two releases we support are 18.04 and 19.04. You should really really use LXQt, in fact, we have a CI PPA for NON-PRODUCTION use."
<tsimonq2> That would be a tl;dr
<tsimonq2> Whoever writes it would go into detail as to why LXQt is better.
<tsimonq2> I know you can list quite a few reasons off the top of your head. I would need to do some research.
<tsimonq2> That's why I'm asking if you want to JFDI the announcement. :)
<tsimonq2> *JFD I guess :P
<wxl> i just don't see the two as being so intracately linked. i wouldn't put them together
<tsimonq2> I understand they aren't intricately linked, but it'd be cool to say "oh by the way, here's why you should really just install 19.04 if you had to pick"
<tsimonq2> If we don't do the announcements together, how far apart should we space them?
<wxl> like i said, it could come at any time. it doesn't really matter
<wxl> the issue is as relevant now as it will be after
<wxl> it's relevant until 18.04 doesn't exist
<tsimonq2> I look at it like this, too: people are going to read the EOL announcement anyway.
<tsimonq2> If we don't roll it into the EOL announcement, we really should roll it into the 19.10 announcement.
<tsimonq2> I don't know if it'd work to have it be its own thing.
<wxl> that makes a little more sense
<tsimonq2> Let's go with that, then.
<wxl> it totally would work to be on its own
<wxl> just like pcman's original blog post
<tsimonq2> We aren't announcing anything new, though.
<wxl> it doesn't matter
<wxl> to a lot of people it is new
<wxl> it's nothing new that to make super key shortcuts in openbox work in 19.04, you need to undefine the super key shortcut for the menu in lxqt-globalkeys. but tons of people still ask about it
<tsimonq2> Fair.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: didn't you upload the libfm-qt SRU?
<tsimonq2> I did.
<tsimonq2> It hasn't been accepted yet, though.
<tsimonq2> So no tag.
<wxl> i don't see it in proposed though
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/+publishinghistory
<wxl> did you only land it in git and not upload it to the archive?
<wxl> and actually for that matter i don't see anything in git https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt/
<wxl> oh i guess there's this https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt/browse/ubuntu%252Fdisco/
<wxl> you just didn't upload it to the archive it seems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, @tsimonq2 just installed the latest update on eoan, nm-tray now use nm-conection-editor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you upgrade your system you can check
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [wxl, @tsimonq2 just installed the latest update on eoan, nm-tray now use nm-cone …], Sweeet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Screenshot?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/kC5hMJb.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], NICE
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what about libfm-qt aas aforementioned?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: The SRU team has to accept it before it shows up in disco-proposed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It uploaded just fine, it's just in the queue
<wxl> weird
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's procedure :)
<wxl> ugh correct me if i'm wrong but ~lubuntu-packaging isn't subscribed to pcmanfm-qt or libfm-qt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a good question
<wxl> does anyone want a super annoying but super helpful job? pleeez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which?
<wxl> make sure we're subscribed to all of our packages :/
<wxl> compare https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging/+packagebugs or https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging/+structural-subscriptions with https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/disco/lubuntu
<wxl> i need a list of all the packages in the packageset that are not subscribed to
<wxl> so i can subscribe them all
<wxl> the two launchpad links SHOULD be the same
<lubot> <DarinMiller> wxl, did you want the delta beteen the 2 lists?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> i.e. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FgRfZ63s8J/
<wxl> @DarinMiller that would be great thanks. might be a bit to parse through it all but that would be excellent. to make things easier i want to make sure all of the packages in the packagelist are subscribed to. i don't care if there are extra subscriptions that much
<lubot> <DarinMiller> The link above lists the "uncommon" packages...
<wxl> i guess the question is which direction
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Ok, here is the other direction: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q3s9z5vYXX/
<wxl> oh and that packageset link should use eoan and not disco
<wxl> THAT's the one i'm looking for
<wxl> what the smurfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff i swear i fixed lubuntu-meta
<wxl> thanks Darin :)
<lubot> <DarinMiller> np :)
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Used Libre Calc and vlookup....
<wxl> speaking of things that drive me crazy https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lubuntu-18-04-pcmanfm-1-2-5-pdf-thumbnail-previews/161
<lubot> <DarinMiller> bug or PEBKAC?
<lubot> <DarinMiller> nm, I just saw your repsonse...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c8ddbc0be32: Add go to last tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c8ddbc0be32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a7092543639: Add First tab to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a7092543639
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> present for you @The_LoudSpeaker https://pictshare.net/yolzyo.png], Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], Noiiice!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl I see the small light bulb in in system tray in your system. Is it redshift?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Afaik, we don't have any night light filter present in lubuntu by default right? I would like to volunteer to port redshift-gtk to qt.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/PWn0BSk.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], @HMollerCl  I guess the black border shouldn't be there. correct me if I am wrong.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1364
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tsimonq2 @teward001 ^^^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl I see the small light bulb in in system tray in your system. Is it re …], Yes, redshift. It would be nice if you port it. I can help you in something but is mostly signals and slots
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl  I guess the black border shouldn't be there. correct me if I am wron …], Yes, shouldn't be there, that's strange
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Yes, redshift. It would be nice if you port it. I can help you in something but …], I will start on it once I finish the current tasks. Also, I haven't ported anything earlier. I will definitely need your help.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [I will start on it once I finish the current tasks. Also, I haven't ported anyth …], Np
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://cython.org/ I wonder If wec ould use this to convert applet.py (printer applet) to c++ to free some resources
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL236e2f680fae: Add scrollwheel to scroll in qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL236e2f680fae
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian since in 19.10 the conection editor will be changed, we need to modify the manual.
<lynorian> @hmollerCl ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60b0fb5a42b6: Add go to bottom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60b0fb5a42b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb955fb16c7b2: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb955fb16c7b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58b6829625ce: Add show tab bar to qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58b6829625ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbaa2579158c: Add chaing side of such tab layout] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbaa2579158c
<lubot> <teward001> @aptghetto [@tsimonq2 @teward001 ^^^^], saw your comment, but for the most part this'd need fixes elsewhere.
<wxl> this is insanity. not sure if anyone else has insight https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lubuntu-18-04-pcmanfm-1-2-5-pdf-thumbnail-previews/161
<wxl> @tsimonq2: correct me if i'm wrong but it looks like lxqt-globalkeys is using a hardcoded location for xdg dirs https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/search?q=xdg&unscoped_q=xdg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> configFiles.push_back(QStringLiteral("/etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf"));
<wxl> yeah that seems hardcoded to me, no?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but inside an if
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there an else?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It should really read the env variable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The way I see it it only does that if there is no ".config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's a fallback
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/blob/e50c4d40a3781f77e66d965ca4dc381b0bb79370/daemon/main.cpp#L238
<wxl> @HMollerCl that test for configFiles.empty() is just a check to see whether or not anything was passed in the command line. see 156-8 and 68
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what does .push_back() does? becasue after the if it uses it again. if it's an assignment it will be overrided. https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/blob/e50c4d40a3781f77e66d965ca4dc381b0bb79370/daemon/main.cpp#L242
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa it loads the xdg and then the ~ file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can ask agaida...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! wxl: about updating D18, I am going on a trek tomorrow morning so I will be busy for the weekend but I will try to do it as soon as possible.  … Also, can you send another icon of the lubuntu logo? The one you sent yesterday, is a bit large. I tried resizing it to 200x200 pixels but the blue circle around the hummingbird 
<lubot> is getting out of space. A smaller icon should do I guess. The currently used icon from menu button is 350*350. … Also, If you have other icons please send. I would like to try them all.
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qlist.html#push_back
<wxl> tl;dr it appends
<wxl> but that's only because you can keep calling config files on the command line and it will append to the list
<wxl> so it loads the hardcoded xdg rather than traversing the actual paths specified in the xdg variables
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but is the same path we use
<wxl> i was searching for where the configFiles class was defined until i saw it was a QStringList
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, it only loads if ~/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf doesn't exist
<lubot> <HMollerCl> L240
<wxl> @HMollerCl according to https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/xdg/ (i just restored this), there's also /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu to consider
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but we don't use if for sortcuts
<wxl> well and /usr/share/Lubuntu it seems
<TJ-> that code doesn't seem to make sense; it adds DEFAULT_CONFIG regardless of whether it exists, but only adds the system config if the user config doesn't exist. Why would it add a non-existant file?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TJ- [<TJ-> that code doesn't seem to make sense; it adds DEFAULT_CONFIG regardless of …], it laks an else IMHO
<TJ-> @HMollerCl I'm not sure of that; it's using a stack so I read it as putting the system-wide config first followed by the user config. I'd expect that to mean that user config options would therefore over-ride system-wide options when read
<wxl> ^ according to docs, that's the intention
<TJ-> glad to see I'm not getting rusty :)
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker what size icon do you want/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but he puts thes system wide if the unser one doesn't exist. L:240
<TJ-> @HMollerCl agreed; it 'feels' like the intent of the code is one thing, but the implementation is doing something else. I wonder if that is the result of previous patches in that area that broke an implied 'else'
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker what size icon do you want/], Ummm. What size was earlier one? Analogically, if earlier one was 40 then I would like a 34 now. Or 36. I will have to try them.
<TJ-> @HMolloerCl might be worth checking the commit message that covers those lines
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: by other icons, I mean if there are ones without the blue circle.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> the blue circle is the thing that makes our logo
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh. Then just send a smaller sized one.
<wxl> 40²
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, why don't we use it on the menu button?
<wxl> we do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> 40²], That would be too small.
<wxl> so what size?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we do], The one I attached in current theme is the one we use na? I had picked it up then I right clicked the menu button and change the icon. I found it in that folder
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker look at this for example https://forum.lxqt.org/t/problem-with-scripts/776/2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so what size?], Maybe 120*120 pixels.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker look at this for example https://forum.lxqt.org/t/problem-with- …], Sure, tomorrow morning. Now good bye ya all.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://pictshare.net/8gvuw9.png
<TJ-> shouldn't graphics be all SVG ?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-06
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why is chafa is our packageset?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: why is chafa is our packageset?], No clue
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://pictshare.net/8gvuw9.png], Noted.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: weird things in our package set] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1372
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: Add link for portugues telegram group in website] JyotiGomes (Luís rafael Gomes) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1374
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#1375
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: Add link for portugues telegram group in website] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1377
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just a suggestion, The lubuntu Instagram handle seems inactive for some time now. I'd suggest keeping it active. It can be used for promoting Lubuntu releases, urging people to contribute, etc. while its immediate use could be to promote the wallpaper contest. Such contests pick up fast on Instagram. We may get pretty good wal
<lubot> lpapers for eoan.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf2c2504dd98: Add date checkbox to show date] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf2c2504dd98
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you volunteering? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Competiton No.
<wxl> running instagram
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I would be honoured.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e3f239a288c: Add changing position to the date] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e3f239a288c
<wxl> ok let me get back to you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Currently whos maintaining it? @tsimonq2 I guess.
<wxl> pretty much no one
 * lynorian did not know we had an instragram account
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's been there since sept 2017.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL236ffb0a268b: Add Format drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL236ffb0a268b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc881d0958728: Start custom date formats] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc881d0958728
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc178077b16e0: Add more customize checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc178077b16e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL52ae8c0e9072: Add last custom checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL52ae8c0e9072
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0863172ea5b: Add reset button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0863172ea5b
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker what is the best email for you? you can email wxl@lubuntu.me if you don't want to share it with the world on irc :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. I will ping you on email.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Pinged.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker what's your launchpad account?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: here: … https://launchpad.net/~theloudspeaker
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker could you upload your GPG key there too?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> As I said before, I am having some problem adding gpg keys into launchpad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Tried twice. failed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can you help me?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> i presume you got a key generated already right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<wxl> ok go to https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> do you have `xsel` installed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nope
<wxl> get it; it will help
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> done.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait I got the key synced with keyserver.
<wxl> now do `gpg --armor --export <your email associated with the key>`. do that first to make sure it works and doesn't give any errors. if it does, then pipe it through `| xsel -i` which will put it on your clipboard
<wxl> oh
<wxl> you have three keys up there it seems
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The disco-5y-key is the one.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now I wrote the fingerprint of that key into launchpad. waiting for the mail with further instructoins. But the mail never arrives.
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> didn't realize you made it that far ok
<wxl> you checked spam and all that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker could you try it again? paste the fingerprint in and look for the email?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Checked. Not there.
<wxl> it looks like here gmail was the problem https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/675419
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should we do this again, I mean right from generating the keys again?
<wxl> no
<wxl> you should add a non-gmail address
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> university email address works? I don't have any other address.
<wxl> probably
<wxl> it's worth a try
<lubot> <aptghetto> How many years can you use your university mail?
<wxl> just need to do it temporarily and then revert it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [How many years can you use your university mail?], till 2022. after that all mails get forwarded to alumni mail. basically eternity.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay I added the email.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also changed the default contact address to the university mail.
<wxl> now retry adding the fingerprint
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> done.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> now waiting for the email. Hoping it won't get filtered.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How much time does it takes for the email?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> to arrive?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I  had used seahorse to create and sync keys. it created fine. but everytime while syncing the keys, it gets stuck and closes abrupty. This time also same thing happened but my key got syned I guess. or something else happened.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, the email address associated with the key is not my university address.
<wxl[m]> The email should send immediately
<wxl[m]> Not sure what to say about seahorse. I don't use it
<wxl[m]> The key email doesn't matter for our purposes here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so now what should I do?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't recieved the mail.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> On a different note, about D18, i ran "arc patch d18 —notrace" on the original working directory, removed 'debian/lxqt-globalkeys-l10n' … Then ran git add -A … then 'arc diff' … But I get an error. … here is the paste" … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P8 … Where did I make mistake?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1378
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [On a different note, about D18, i ran "arc patch d18 —notrace" on the original w …], nvm. Got it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: you there?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl[m]: you there? I might be gone in next 10 mins. What should I do about gpg key and launchpad?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1379
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALed8d930be06c: Add toggling showing menubar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALed8d930be06c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa149ee2c3800: Add trojita hiding toolbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa149ee2c3800
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker dod you do --notrace or do you mean --nobranch?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1380
<wxl> oh nevermind you got it figured out
<wxl> no luck with the gpg though?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker dod you do --notrace or do you mean --nobranch?], I meant no branch.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> no luck with the gpg though?], No. :(
<wxl> that's crazy
<wxl> i would file a question on launchpad
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: just read your comment, the viao showing up 19.04 is mostly because you must have updated from 19.04 to 19.10. same is the case with me.  … About d960 and d780 not showing logos, it's probably due to the fact that they have multiple OS Installed and entries are named as "ubuntu 18.04" and "ubuntu 19.10" ; "ubuntu 19.0
<lubot> 4" and "Ubuntu 19.10" in your d960 and d780 respectively. … Any entry with "Lubuntu" in it's name should make the icon show up. … Also, could you please take photos of the theme on one of the bios systems using your phone and upload them here, I would really like to see how theme looks in bios as I have only a uefi system.
<wxl> include the timestamp of when you tried last
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i would file a question on launchpad], Sure, will do it. But I guess we should try one last time from scratch. Or should we not?
<wxl> naw
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! I am okay with it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait, naw meant now or noo?
<wxl> no
<guiverc> You're probably right The_LoudSpeaker - vaio was probably a 19.04 qa-test for the checklist pre-install that I bumped...
<wxl> just write a question and reference the timestamp i mentioned
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! Any particular reason I shouldn't try?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> just write a question and reference the timestamp i mentioned], Sure.
<wxl> i mean you could
<wxl> i just don't see a lot of hope
<guiverc> wxl, you're QA & nice guy too :) Do you have a script that will download qa-tests that I can get a copy of (my attempts at modifying example failed; eg. I want to grab date of my testing; right now last lubuntu install..)
<wxl> guiverc: i'm not quite sure what you're asking for. could you elaborate further or maybe give me an example?
<guiverc> sorry wxl, i want something that will download my qa-tests, but have failed modifiying  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/api    (I don't know python)
<guiverc> and the QA - in the timezone phab thingy; you'd listed yourself as QA - why that ref :)
<wxl> you just want the results?
<guiverc> yep.  hoping for a text file that I can grep or extract what I want from it (eg. my first line is usually box used)
<wxl> let me look through it
<wxl> do you want ANY tests at all?
<guiverc> wxl if you don't have one don't worry or go to trouble for it please.
<wxl> well i don't but it shouldn't be too problematic
<guiverc> i was hoping to get just my own (for cycle say 19.10) - from which I can grep as required (eg. dates & boxes tested on; so I can vary etc)
<wxl> ok i'm logged in :)
<wxl> guiverc: restricted to lubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: updated the patch. Also updated the theme. please have a look when you can.
<guiverc> The_Loudspeaker - links to photos added to my last comment
<guiverc> wxl yep !  
<wxl> ok this is going to take some doing then. the documentation on this SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs
<guiverc> wxl - you've busy enough.  thanks, but leave it.. you've made me feel better for not getting my attempt to work... maybe tsimonq2 has a script?
<wxl> i doubt it
<wxl> i didn't even know this API existed O_O
<guiverc> i can try on ubuntu-qa & elsewhere where hopefully someone has got it working.
<wxl> i think that's a good idea
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> if only I could get a dollar everytime someone requests changes to my revisions … Sigh
<guiverc> thanks heaps for trying wxl ; really appreciated !
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [if only I could get a dollar everytime someone requests changes to my revisions …], You'll be broke soon in that case ;)
<wxl> yeah sorry
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 you know about the qa tracker api?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: In your photos, I don't see the changed background. Is your theme folder up-to-date with my latest commit?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1381
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 you know about the qa tracker api?], Yes
<guiverc> the master.zip is dated july-7 @ 10:56  (about 3 hours ago unless I did something wrong)
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker - hold on, I took photo on d780, maybe grub was owned by the wrong one thus photo was wrong.. looking
<guiverc> yeah something is wrong, I had Lubuntu above menu on d960 & d780 before I took photo, but not now, nor when in photo.. trying to work out what I did so sorry The_LoudSpeaker
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1382
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> yeah something is wrong, I had Lubuntu above menu on d960 & d780 befor …], Lite. I only wanted to see if it doesn't look bad as it did in vm with very small resolution. And it doesn't so don't worry.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T30: Theme GRUB  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda)  commented …], wxl: ^
<guiverc> No it looks great!   Nice & big (even for my old eyes)  photos fixed too (though of very low quality) 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez you mentioned that you have an old bios system right? Can you please check on that once? No hurry, do it whenever you are free.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also which repo will the theme go to? Like rLUBUNTUGRUBTHEME or rSOMETHINGELSE ?
<guiverc> I'm unsure how to tell what resolution the bios grubs use, so if anyone has pointers please let me know :)  (grub says 'auto')
<guiverc> Lq:q:q
<guiverc> sorry ... meant for elsewhere
<lynorian> guiverc: vim?
<guiverc> view actually ... but yeah was an <ESC> between each :q
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: you should add your username to your telegram profile. Then it would be easier for everyone on telegram to tag you with @  … So should you wxl:  :p
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker; that's asking a lot of an old cobol programmer..    (but I'll give it a go)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am sure it's not too much. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: hardinfo replacement] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#1384
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1385
<lubot> Kelvin Nana Gyebi was added by: Kelvin Nana Gyebi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T24: Captive Portal Support] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24#1388
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No one responded :( … https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/681826
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @The_LoudSpeaker [No one responded :( … https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/681826], Did you publish your public key on a server?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> https://kifarunix.com/encrypt-emails-using-enigmail-on-thunderbird/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @JyotiGomes [Did you publish your public key on a server?], Yup! Using seahorse. But it has always stopped abruptly while publishing keys. Same thing happened last night but I could see the key in keyserver. How do I check if it's published correctly?
<TJ-> @The_Loudspeaker check at https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> @The_Loudspeaker check at https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/], Yeah I checked. I can see my key there when I search my name. But I mean seahorse seahorse shut down abruptly when I published my keys so is there a chance I can verify that key was published correctly. Something like checksum verification we do with isos
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker you can fetch the key into a temporary keyring and check it, e.g. "gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /tmp/test.gpg --keyserver hkps://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key $KEYID" and then "gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring --list-keys"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker you can fetch the key into a temporary keyring and check …], Thanks! Will do once I reach home.
<TJ-> @The_Loudspeaker - would help if I typed the 2nd command correctly! "gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /tmp/test.gpg --list-keys" - you may also need to do more to verify they're identical, like doing an ASCII-armored export of that fetched key, and the pubic key in your user's keyring, and comparing those
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25#1390
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALacf77ac2a651: Add impress-save screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALacf77ac2a651
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd7b523e9bbc: mv lowriter screenshot down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd7b523e9bbc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2695048f85f4: Add writer save screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2695048f85f4
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/7aLZlDr.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/PR37JQY.jpg
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33618a32450a: Add calc-save screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33618a32450a
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker ^ pictures from my grub screen.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [@The_LoudSpeaker ^ pictures from my grub screen.], Can you include full screen in the photo. The pictures look like you have zoomed in.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not zoomed in. I took the photo with my phone.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/3yBCI0E.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yw
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what resolution is it?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "bad"
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> 1280x720
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20de881fef60: Add mat-save screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20de881fef60
<lubot> <kc2bez> Probably not in this mode though
<lubot> <kc2bez> Guessing it is 640x480 or 800x600 here.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [1280x720], Correction 1280x800
<lubot> <kc2bez> Still bad
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Must be 800x600
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's  the issue I am facing, the theme looks great on larger screen resolutions but I can't get it to look nice on small resolutions which is default on BIOS
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, wxl: I added an openpgp key to my launchpad account. Also signed Code of Conduct. Incase needed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Turns out seahorse didn't publish keys properly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [That's  the issue I am facing, the theme looks great on larger screen resolution …], We could fix this by setting GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x720 … In /etc/default/grub but then we don't know if wvery system will support that resolution or not.
<TJ-> You can't assume GFX mode for GRUB, you have to consider "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" may be set
<TJ-> in which case an image wouldn't matter of course since it wouldn't be used
<TJ-> you can set the background mode to "stretch"
<TJ-> as in, in the theme, desktop-image-scale-method
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> you can set the background mode to "stretch"], Sure. I will look into it. As soon as I can. Thanks!
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker see https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/Theme-file-format.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker see https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_no …], Noted. Thanks!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Information that might be useful: … I installed Lubuntu 19.04 today on an HP Stream with 32g eMMC. Results: … 1) It was not possible to install Lubuntu directly, only through the live session; … 2) It was not possible to do the automatic partition of the disk, it was only possible to do the manual partition; … 3) Both the live sess
<lubot> ion and after installation complete, the wifi does not work. You need sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source to make wifi work. This installs bcmwl-kernel-source dkms (could not part of that already be in the iso, right?  I think there may be proprietary driver issues here).
<TJ-> @JyotiGomes what was the cause of not being able to install to the eMMC, was it because its a /dev/mmcblk* device ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The mmc device may have been automatically mounted.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @TJ- [<TJ-> @JyotiGomes what was the cause of not being able to install to the eMMC, w …], I'm not sure
<TJ-> @JyotiGomes when you had to use the installers' "Something Else" formatting, did you install to a /dev/mmcblk0 device?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> i did't see, i just did the partition. But i can do it again to see
<TJ-> @JyotiGomes if it is then it could just mean the Calmares scripts are filtering out mmcblk devices
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/Ojn2M80.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> "Something Else" does not appear but directly the manual partitioning option
<lubot> <aptghetto> Please paste the log ~/.cache/Calamares/session.log (or something similar). … On phab we have also a paste service
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok
<TJ-> @JyotiGomes I was thinking of the Ubiquity installer when I mentioned "something else" !
<TJ-> @JyotiGomes it is an mmcblk device and it seems it is unpartitioned before that point since it is offering a default partitioning, or did you make some partitioning selections before that screenshot?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Both before and this time, I had the lubuntu installed on the disk, it was a new installation but there was a Lubuntu already installed.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Never offered a default partitioning
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> This was the first image that appeared immediately after the keyboard setting
<TJ-> @JyotiGomes hmmm, seems like a bug, best to report it
<TJ-> @JyotiGomes seems like 2 bugs - fails to detect installed OS, fails to offer partitioning scheme ... or ... detects existing partitioning and OS and is actually going to do an install over the top !
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I think it's the first option. Had already tried on a clean mmcblk and it was the same thing
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I'll report the issues later.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80de881a3aa6: Fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80de881a3aa6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63b47df7c5b5: Fix tables] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63b47df7c5b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54f620017927: Add alternate keyboard shortcut to reload] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54f620017927
<lubot> <kc2bez> @JyotiGomes [I'll report the issues later.], I'd be interested if you have the same result in the latest daily of 19.10. The newer version of Calamares may solve this. I noticed it handles swap partitions more gracefully.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL896192932455: Add open firefox open contianing folder] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL896192932455
<lynorian> yay that finally is getting better
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [I'd be interested if you have the same result in the latest daily of 19.10. The …], i will check it
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @JyotiGomes [I'll report the issues later.], "Bug" reported
<lubot> <kc2bez> @JyotiGomes [i will check it], Thank you. I don't have any hardware to check with.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> i will check it now with the 19.10 Daily Build
<lynorian> I don't have any emmc hardware either
<wxl> @JyotiGomes where's this bug report?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes where's this bug report?], https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1835679
<wxl> @teward001 it seems we have a broken intro in discourse https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/greetings/166/20
<wxl> @JyotiGomes next time just do `ubuntu-bug calamares`
<wxl> the log isn't there, which is problematic. had you done it in the proper way, it would have just taken care of that for you.
<wxl> additionally, did you check to see if anything was mounted
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes next time just do `ubuntu-bug calamares`], My bad
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i don't really use telegram. i'm there only to kick people off if need be.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes next time just do `ubuntu-bug calamares`], You Mean, as i wrote it now?           https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1835679
<wxl> no
<wxl>  1. open terminal
<wxl>  2. type: ubuntu-bug calamares
<wxl> but you should do this in the live setup after you try to perform the install
<wxl> also know that there's no intent that you should be able to just install lubuntu without being in the live setup
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok. but i am not usint that laptop now, so i cant past a log
<wxl> and before you file that bug make sure to check to see if anything is mounted
<wxl> then i really can't do anything with this bug
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> then i really can't do anything with this bug], I will do it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [That's  the issue I am facing, the theme looks great on larger screen resolution …], Doesn't virtualbox start with that kind of resolution
<wxl> it starts with a small resolution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so @The_LoudSpeaker you could test on a virtualbox vm machine
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> but you should do this in the live setup after you try to perform the inst …], i am here. Trying to install the 19.10. The same issue. I can now do that report by terminal. I am in live setup now, in the installation step when shows the only-one partitioning option
<wxl> is anything mounted?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> the emmc is mounted
<wxl> THAT is the problem
<wxl> that is not a bug
<wxl> close the installer, unmount it, start the installer again.. everything works
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok i will check
<wxl> @lynorian: didn't we used to have a note in the manual about ensuring that things aren't mounted?
<lynorian> wxl it is not there?
<wxl> maybe i'm issing it
<wxl> i'm not seeing anything https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.3/installation.html#setting-up-partitions
<lynorian> it is in Advanced partitoning is that the wrong place?
<wxl> OH
<wxl> that's it
<lynorian> wxl but if it confuses you maybe I should make it a more obvious spot?
<wxl> maybe there could just be a note saying that if only manual partitioning is offered on the drive of choice, it's likely due to something being mounted
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> You're absolutely right! That was the problem. Now the options appear. Sorry, I'm going to remove the bug report. But maybe it's best to leave an indication that the option to erase the disk and partition it automatically only appears after dismounting the mmcblk
<wxl> i believe i filed an upstream bug report about that
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/860#issuecomment-427693844
<ubot93> Issue 860 in calamares/calamares "re-think handling of (auto-)mounted partitions" [Open]
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/YOCV3C0.jpg As it appears now
<wxl> horray :)
<wxl> it should have been included
<wxl> make sure sddm-theme-lubuntu is installed, too
<wxl> and lxqt-panel
<wxl> you might want to `dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-default-settings sddm-theme-lubuntu`
<wxl> aw shoot wrong channel jeez
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Great WXL! And you've even written about this before! Knowledge and Premonition! 😊
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/576/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/327/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/540/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/540/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/540/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/346/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/346/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/102/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/102/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/411/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/541/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/541/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/541/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/356/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/571/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/347/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/347/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/326/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/571/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/347/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/341/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/341/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/121/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/99/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/523/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/523/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/326/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/341/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/116/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/100/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/523/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/572/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/348/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/348/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/542/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/542/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/542/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/335/
<DarkTrick> I have this bug here set to ibus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1855514
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1855514 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus preferences do not show up in search or indicator bar" [Undecided, New]
<DarkTrick> however, it seems to be a config-problem in ubuntu. 
<DarkTrick> To what should I change the the "affects" field?
<DarkTrick> perhaps problem solve
<DarkTrick> d
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-01
<BrockerActual> Hey guys, I was wondering if there is an affiliate program for Lubuntu and dev streamers?
<BrockerActual> What I'm essentially looking for is an affiliate program that 1. Advertises Lubuntu and 2 Advertises the person supports the Lubuntu project, is there any such program that's legitimate?
<kc2bez> no
<ItzSwirlz> Hello all
<ItzSwirlz> G'morn
<kc2bez> moin ItzSwirlz
<ItzSwirlz> anyways. just testing kiwiirc online to see what i can do. pretty gold ngl
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-04
<guiverc> has anyone written today/yesterday's groovy ISO to thumb-drive & booted it.  Leok has recorded a passing test, second day in a row I can't get it booting
<kc2bez> I haven't tried today.
<kc2bez> guiverc: so you are aware, there is only one-way communication here. The irc bridge goes to Telegram but no one is seen on irc from the Telegram side.
<kc2bez> also, I updated the shared doc for the wallpaper contest. You probably didn't see my message.
<guiverc> nah sorry I didn't see a message
<kc2bez> my fault. I didn't really check to see if you were online.
<kc2bez> Timezones are tough sometimes.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS1227bc7d0025: Move Jinja2 handling to a helper function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS1227bc7d0025
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc94e6e5da5d: Update discover version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc94e6e5da5d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb127d700fd0d: Add posterize checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb127d700fd0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc4c3e6589f2: Fix wording on restore previous session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc4c3e6589f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS558774de8082: Add support for a config file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS558774de8082
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe01789671383: Add geometry subtab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe01789671383
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf76fb2470acd: Add Rotate by 90 degrees and transform] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf76fb2470acd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ba103f774a2: Update transmission version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ba103f774a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9fcf9dffefce: Add interactive zoom checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9fcf9dffefce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALed2718742f59: Add rotate by 180 degrees] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALed2718742f59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL077af3e8eea4: Add rotate 270 degrees] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL077af3e8eea4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL932d0e13b8d8: Add zoom text only] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL932d0e13b8d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL183795f22b7a: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL183795f22b7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4301bd27d52: Add flip horizontally] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4301bd27d52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd640baaa8491: Add Show suggestions in address bar checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd640baaa8491
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfe93111a894: Add hamburger menu fullscreen to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfe93111a894
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd678245a9134: Add hamburger menu fullscreen to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd678245a9134
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55bd52f4ba95: Add hamburger menu fullscreen to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55bd52f4ba95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a76c7878f2d: Add switching tab with fullscreen firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a76c7878f2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf57f58fd5b0d: Add switching tab with fullscreen firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf57f58fd5b0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL613fa9e66d14: Update default font prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL613fa9e66d14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0fbde5df34d7: Add switching tab with fullscreen firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0fbde5df34d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6a0e585bf2e: Update fonts and colors section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6a0e585bf2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc056bcd36a08: Add default zoom option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc056bcd36a08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd44e2d1162c4: Add move up keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd44e2d1162c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ff951f60999: Update firefox version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ff951f60999
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL704e2ef5caad: Fix open link in new tabs instead of windows checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL704e2ef5caad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3a545cbb28b: Fix styling of new tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3a545cbb28b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb879d335c4b9: Fix wording on Restore previous session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb879d335c4b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34a8de6d2ae4: Add hamburger way to get to prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34a8de6d2ae4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8603eb71d755: Add move down keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8603eb71d755
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS39d32d1b49e7: Add favicon and make it look slightly less clunky.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS39d32d1b49e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd61768f90dbe: Add changing font size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd61768f90dbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/582/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/94/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/551/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/94/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/114/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/114/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/551/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/551/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/552/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/123/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/123/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/116/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/552/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/552/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/116/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/553/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/116/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/91/
